# Skinny Mare...Hows She Looking?? + HACK FROM HELL (Long Sorry)



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2010)

Firstly....me, my brother and two friends went out for a hack but brothers little pony started a bucking fit  so i swapped horses with him, i went on dandy and he went on Lady.....Bad idea :/ Basically Lady is a one-person-horse so really only like me riding her. she had a complete fit when we were out, stomping her feet, spinning in circles, jumping around and sideways, lifting her head up and throwing it down and refusing to move. sweating LOOAADDSS :/ ahhh she was fine  got back to the field and she was in a mood with me for letting brother ride her lol. Anywayy....

Update on lady i posted a few weeks ago about having problems with neighbouring horse owners and the fact my mare lady had lost weight in the winter. i changed a bit of her fed regime and there is a SLIGHT improvement....still a long way to go though....
These are photos from bout 1 month ago 











and these photos were taken today











please no harsh comments i know i still got a long way to go


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 March 2010)

No harsh comments from me really - she looks a tiny tiny bit better but I really do think you should consider giving her some time off to speed up her recovery. IMO, she is too poor to ride.


----------



## UnaB (21 March 2010)

I think she has improved a lot, but would agree that she is in no condition to be ridden.  Give her a couple of months in the field with some good food and then bring her back into work.  There is definate improvement in the recent pics though.


----------



## joeanne (21 March 2010)

She looks LOADS better already! But.....I am not sure I would be riding just yet. She shows no topline at all. I would be trying to lunge and long rein in order to get her working over her back. I would be sceptical of her saddle fitting properly unless its been re-fitted since she lost all that weight.
But well done for the improvement, she clearly looks much much better!!


----------



## skint1 (21 March 2010)

It can be hard to get weight on some horses, I agree with UnaB and PoppyAnderson that it may be worth giving her a few weeks off and see how she goes. Good luck.


----------



## charlie13 (21 March 2010)

hay she is looking a little bit better but still a long long way to go 
ditto the others well under condition to be ridden 
what feed is she on ?

good luck and keep going


----------



## PurplePickle (21 March 2010)

Would have to agree with others re riding, what are the missing patches of fur?

On the feed side have you tried Dodson and Horrell Build up mix, I used it on my horse who was very ribby, worked a treat coupled with speedy beet and chaff.


----------



## jhoward (21 March 2010)

ive looked at the pictures 4 times and going by her quarters and along her spine i actully think shes lost more conditon. granted it could be the picture angles. 

what are you feeding her now? 

i do agree with the others, you really shouldnt be riding her at the moment.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2010)

Ok ill start lunging and working without riding  I can't remember the name of the feed but it's some build up food for weight gain and top line. Also apple chaff, oil and plenty of hay  oh and the patches of fur... I researched that she's been bitten by something and it's just gone dry and a bit flakey. Was a bit worse but completely healed now just tiny patches of missing fur which should get better


----------



## charlie13 (21 March 2010)

i would personally get a possoa or similar can get on ebay for bout 20 pound to get her to work over her back and build her top line up 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Training-Lung...r_Equipment?hash=item255969b179#ht_587wt_1165

feed wise i would try alpha beet with baileys number 1  with some conditioning mix and some form of chaff and give her two good feeds a day 

alpha beet is great can see diffrence in weeks  another on is dodson and horral carm and condition also very good 

good luck but when lunging make sure she is working over her back no going inverted (uoside down 

keep us posted


----------



## quirky (21 March 2010)

Is she aged?
She looks like a very, very old horse that is suffering natural muscle wastage that comes along with age.

She looks in desperate need of some tlc and some more tlc on top of that.


----------



## charlie13 (21 March 2010)

i would personally get a possoa or similar can get on ebay for bout 20 pound to get her to work over her back and build her top line up 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Training-Lung...r_Equipment?hash=item255969b179#ht_587wt_1165

feed wise i would try alpha beet with baileys number 1  with some conditioning mix and some form of chaff and give her two good feeds a day 

alpha beet is great can see diffrence in weeks  another on is dodson and horral carm and condition also very good 

good luck but when lunging make sure she is working over her back no going inverted (uoside down 

keep us posted


----------



## Billsmam (21 March 2010)

personally i wouldnt be working her at all, riding or lunging. Have you tried Barley, its very cheap but fantastic at helping weight gain


----------



## joeanne (21 March 2010)

I'd go as far as adding another smaller feed midday. Bites should not cause loss of fur like that, that looks more rain scauld to me, which would suggest she has either had no rug at some point, or a very leaky rug holding the wet against her.
Hay needs to be adlib, (as much as she can eat). 
Calm and condition is great, especially for oap's as they find it easy to eat.
Sorry to be negative, you are going in the right direction, but you must get this sorted before she goes too far that she cannot be pulled back.
Another thing you must start to keep an eye on is the rugging. She has to be warm, but not hot, as this will cause weight loss just as badly as feeling the cold will.


----------



## brighthair (21 March 2010)

Those patches do look more like rain scald, just keep an eye on them
Agree with the hay or haylage, ad lib, as much as you can get in her and some conditioning feed. If you're unsure ring a few feed companies and get some advice from them
Is she up to date with worming and teeth? and has she had a vet check her over out of interest, only because shes dropped a lot of weight in a fairly short space of time, but it could just be down to the horrific winter
I know how hard it it having had an aged skinny TB in the past. I wouldn't be working her until you got some more weight on her


----------



## LizScott (21 March 2010)

Billsmam said:



			personally i wouldnt be working her at all, riding or lunging. Have you tried Barley, its very cheap but fantastic at helping weight gain
		
Click to expand...

ditto this - I wouldn't be riding her. She's not looking an awful lot better - can you fence of an area of the field where she can get proper ad-lib haylage away from the other horses?


----------



## kezimac (21 March 2010)

could also try micronised linseed meal - great for weight gain as well as the oil (1/2 pint day) . and with your build up make sure you are giving correct amounts - probably 2-3 kg a day plus alfa. barley also good. and i would give her 2-3 feeds a day and as much hay/haylage can eat

I would also leave off the work til she gained some weight or unforturnatly she will use her energy that she needs for weight gain. 

Hope she comes right for you  its hard going getting weight on some horses.


----------



## TinselRider (21 March 2010)

O.k I really would suggest not working this horse or of you have do minimal lunging at most but nothing more than walk with a bit of trot. 

How old is she?

It might be worth putting her on veteran chaff (maybe Dengie hi fi senior) and mix so she gets plenty of supplements from her feed that are easily digestable, I would be splitting her feed into 4 a day atleast so that she can make the most of her feeds .

I can also highly reccomend spillers conditioning cubes, most bags have £3 off at the moment and they have really helped my youngster.


----------



## Donkeymad (21 March 2010)

Sorry, but I don't think you should be working her AT ALL until she has regained a lot more weight, then, and only then, start slowly and gently.


----------



## amandaco2 (21 March 2010)

definately no work.
and feed as many times a day as poss with high oil content feeds, plus as much hay as she can eat.
get her wormed and teeth done as well.


----------



## sykokat (21 March 2010)

Ok. This horse is extremely poor. I looked at the pics last time but didn't post. I cannot see an improvement, sorry. If she were mine, I would in no circumstance work her in anyway what so ever. Lunging can be more of a work out than hacking and schooling. What she needs is her teeth checked, a worm count done and a proper feeding regime. Sorry if this sounds harsh but I do not see any point in beating around the bush and saying she looks better when she so clearly does not. For the horses benefit I am being straight with you.


----------



## ester (21 March 2010)

for those who are asking iirc the mare is 18, I think thats right because I remember thinking she was just a bit older than mine. 

IMO OP that is not what a TB of that age should look like. 

I wouldnt be riding her and cant see any improvement. 

I suspect that the bald patches are a rainscald esque type problem poss caused by sweating under her saddle and then aggrevated by it because I cannot see how her saddle can be fitting adequately when she is in the condition she is in.


----------



## jewel (21 March 2010)

sorry i can't see any improvement and there is no way a horse in that condition should be worked. did you have the vet out? did you get her teeth checked?


----------



## misst (21 March 2010)

I remember you saying the RSPCA were pleased with you but did they know she was in ridden work? Like everyone else I really think she needs a break and to be allowed to put on what she has lost. I cannot honestly say she looks much better to me. I noticed her saddle was attatched to a breast plate - does it slip? I thought maybe some of the patches on her withers were saddle rubs - sorry if I am wrong.

Most horses would not get stressed like that with one change of rider unless that rider was very unsympathetic so maybe there was something else wrong? I know Weezy on here offered to help you - did you take her up on the offer because I really think someone experienced could give you some real help and it was a fantastic offer.


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (21 March 2010)

Being totally honest, I don't think she looks much different. I wouldn't be riding her - or lungeing her - in her current condition. I didn't post on your last thread but I did read it, and to be blunt I didn't think she looked up to much in the 'decent' pics (the one in your sig), she looked very weak and poor.  I think I would be asking for experienced help, either in the form of a knowledgeable instructor or a nutritionist from a feed company.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2010)

misst said:



			Most horses would not get stressed like that with one change of rider unless that rider was very unsympathetic so maybe there was something else wrong? r.
		
Click to expand...

Every horse is different and my mare just doesn't like being ridden by anyone other than me. We've tried four other riders on her and each time she obv isn't happy at all. So it's not my brothers fault


----------



## joeanne (21 March 2010)

Weezy offered to come and help you out?
Thats an offer you ought to take up for your mares sake if nothing else!


----------



## touchstone (21 March 2010)

I'm another who doesn't think she looks much better.   One thing worth bearing in mind is that pain is a great fat burner, a horse in constant pain will be difficult to get weight on , and the behaviour when ridden would make me even more suspicious that this was a possibility.
I certainly wouldn't be working her, possibly a gentle walk in hand if she gets too bored, but my first port of call would be the vet.


----------



## Luci07 (21 March 2010)

sorry-another one for the dont ride .... and I dont accept that just because she is an older TB she would automatically look poor. There was a previous lady at our yard who had a 26 year old TB living out and he looked very well. Granted she sent him into winter a bit overweight, but she rugged him properly and kept up the feeding - and this was a TB who was still in work- you would not look at him and think he was an old boy. Another girl has a younger TB mare living out - who went to her first event of the season on Sat and is probably twice the size.  I know you want to do the right thing by your mare so first question - a: what are you actually now feeding her on b: how often c: what is the rugging situation and d: when did she last have her teeth etc checked. I have had a TB previously who I really struggled with weight wise and he did cost me a small fortune to keep his condition on so I have been there.


----------



## Scheherezade (21 March 2010)

Why apple chaff? That's what I feed my horse when I want him to lose weight - as there's pretty much no nutritional value in it, any more than a handful of grass.

Use Alfa-A, or, even better, Alfa-A oil.


----------



## TinselRider (21 March 2010)

Ok I really think you should get this mare on some veteran chaff and mix asap, also get a VET out to run some bloods and check her teeth. 

PLEASE also take up weezey's offer to come and help you, it is a very kind offer from her.


----------



## galaxy (21 March 2010)

I also would say don't ride/exercise...  Your just burning off the calories you're trying to put on....

I would change the apple chaff, that's not gonna be doing anything for her.  Put her on Alfa Oil, and maybe add Alfa beet.  Another feed that is AMAZING at putting on weight is EQUI JEWEL, you add 1 mug into each feed.  I helped a client with a mare in a similar state going into the winter and within a month she had total coverage.  It's distributes by saracen I think.  Google it. It isn't cheap, about £30 a bag, but it's not a long term feed as soon as she puts on the weight you can reduce it until it's out.


----------



## MrsElle (21 March 2010)

I remember seeing the first photo and commenting on your last post but don't remember seeing the second photo with her untacked.  She looks dreadfully poor there and I don't think she looks much better now (sorry).  My 28 year old looks better than your mare and I think my girl looks very poor at the moment coming out of winter.  

You really do need to change your feeding regime.  Is she getting ad lib hay or haylage?  If not she needs it.  Three or four feeds a day is a must too, ring the feed companies for advice.

Please find a feeding regime that works for your girl before next winter or we will see the same thread all over again...........


----------



## Irishlife (21 March 2010)

As Cougar and others have said, this mare should not be lunged as she is in far too weak condition. I don't agree that ridden work at a walk should not be undertaken. This will help with mobility and also to gently start strengthening her muscles as she rehabilitates and that is exactly what this mare needs - proper rehabilitation.

At the end of the day, if the mare cannot be fed to her requirements maybe it is time for Jadeyy to think about putting her into livery short term in an environment where she can be ad-libbed on hay and haylage and fed at least 3 -4 times per day. It is consistency of feeding and gentle work that Lady needs and some good spring grass to bring her back.

She looks like a geriatric but anyone know how old she is? If she is old then obviously she will have natural muscle wastage. It is possible she may have early stages of Cushings something I am very familiar with in older horses.

At the moment it seems there are too many variables to get this mare right.  Her coat is dull and her dry skin indicates ahe is not getting the right vitamins and minerals. Oil is invaluable and skin conditions can be addressed by feeding oil or supplements with oil.

Jadeyy, you are a good kid, you have come for help and have been honest with all of us and everyone has given you good advice.  Your mare is a super girl and looks beautiful in her "before" pictures.  Somebody on this board offered you practical help and said they would come to have a look at her and help you out with designing a programme for her. Please please take them up on their offer. It would be great if you had a mentor to help you through this. It is very clear you adore your horse but I feel you do not have enough experience to deal with this alone.

It will take a few months to get her condition back but a month on you should be seeing some improvement in her condition.

We all want to see lady plump and shining like a conker in a couple of months. It is expensive to keep and feed horses but you can keep costs down and I don't want to confuse you but a TB rehab diet that has worked for me is 

1/2 to 3/4 bale hay per day

Two feeds per day:  (Divide into three would be better)

Each feed:

1 scoop Soya Bean Meal (1llb)
I cup of oil
1 scoop Grass Nuts soaked (2lb dry weight)
 scoop/s Oats (2lb) 
Vitamin and Mineral Supplement  To manufacturers dose rate

This also may work out cheaper for you than some of the specialist manufactured feeds.

Keep trying and please let one of us come and help you.

Good luck


----------



## JDChaser (21 March 2010)

The mare needs adlib haylage or decent hay. Feed only goes so far, it's forage that makes the difference. She needs her teeth checked, a worm count carried out and rugged up.


----------



## misst (21 March 2010)

OP I was not suggesting it was your brothers fault that your mare was stressed I was trying to point out that this is unusual behavour and that maybe she was upset for another reason eg. saddle not fitting, teeth sharp etc. The fact that she does it with other people only makes me think this more. 

I read your first post and I think you want the best for your horse but I am beginning to think that you really do not want to listen to anyone as you still haven't answered the questions about Wheezy and my question about the RSPCA being happy that she is ridden.

People on here are trying to help but it seems that you are not really interested in their replies.


----------



## Sags_Deer (21 March 2010)

As others have said, no work in any form, get vet out to do bloods, horse dentist to check teeth. How old is the horse?
Lots of weight gain feeds to try, soaked barley rings, instant linseed is fab, calm and condition, fast fibre, fibre beet, sugar beet, redigrass - the list goes on - any good feed merchant would give you good advice, failing that call Allen and Page, Baileys etc there helplines are very good. 
Please do this for the sake of your horse and good luck.


----------



## Sags_Deer (21 March 2010)

forgot to say maybe try 3 feeds a day.


----------



## LaurenM (21 March 2010)

I would seek advice from your vet asap.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2010)

BrambleandMonty said:



			Why apple chaff? That's what I feed my horse when I want him to lose weight - as there's pretty much no nutritional value in it, any more than a handful of grass.
		
Click to expand...

It's what the other horses are on so I put it in her feed aswell x


----------



## attheponies (21 March 2010)

Sorry have to agree with the previous posts, she still looks really poor.  Ditto, don't work, worm (if not already done) and check teeth. I feed mine Alpha A with Badminton Equipower (Blue) Base Feed & plenty of (good) hay.  This seems to work well for young, old, big WB & small native just fed in differing quantities. For your mare I would then add the Badminton Triple Top Up (expensive but only fed in very small quantities) to this, which is really good at putting condition back on. She looks a nice mare and hopefully with lots of food, tlc and the kinder weather, she will soon be back in good condition.


----------



## TinselRider (21 March 2010)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			It's what the other horses are on so I put it in her feed aswell x
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but this does concern me a little :s

Have you had any proffesional advice with regards to feeding your mare at all?


----------



## Sparkles (21 March 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Toast (21 March 2010)

This mare needs to be on HAYLAGE, hay is hardly going to put weight on her, if we did we wouldnt be feeding it to our fatties. She needs ad lib, good quality haylage. If she were mine first id be getting a vet out to do bloods and check teeth. Then id be asking to have an entire big round bale out for all horses to share so she can eat as much as she wants. Id stop riding her and id change her feed to Alfa A oil (or just alfa a and added veg oil) or Alfabeet with a decent conditioning mix or conditioning cube. Allen & page fast fibre is also fantastic for weight gain. 
I also see that your rug doesnt have and holes in so that she cant be getting rain scald. 

I would also take Weezy up on her offer, sounds like you need it.
x


----------



## gingerthing (21 March 2010)

Echo what the majority of posters have replied in this thread; Get a complete health check done e.g vet, dentist ect. Those patches do look to me like they could be rainscald so do keep an eye on them. I do not think her condition looks any better than in the previous pictures - sorry. 

Alot of good recommendations posted on here with regards to feeding, maybe even consider contacting a nutritionist?

With the riding, I would scrap it completely for now until she has at least started to improve weightwise and then build her back up slowly, she just doesnt look strong enough IMO.


----------



## Saxon_Jasmine (21 March 2010)

I agree that she is definatly too thin and out of condition to ride. 

Thought I'd share my mare's story with you to give you some ideas, although it's a slightly different senario. I bought my 8yr old TB 3 months ago in a really poor condition (see first picture). I gave her a month off to chill in the field and her stable and eat lots. We feed her on Simple Systems feed and ad lib hay. We then started lunging her gently and progressed to gentle hacking (see 2nd picture). She is now in way better condition and being ridden every day (see 3rd pic). She's still got a bit of weight and muscle to gain and we're working on that. She also did a tiny SJ round yesterday and went clear which is great!

I reckon if you get her vetted, give her lots of TLC and food she'll get better and then you can gradually bring in the work again.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2010)

Thank you to everyone who commented. im sorry i havent replied to EVERY comment on here, and to someone who said i dont care about what people have to say? thats not true if i didnt care i wouldnt be asking for opinions. i know ive still got along way to go its only been a few weeks so theres not exactly going to be an amazing improvement straight away. 
ok, so ill completely scrap riding until shes gained alot more weight, and im getting the vet out soon anyway so she'll have a good check over 
oh and about someones comment about the RSPCA knowing shes being ridden? yes they do and they didnt see a problem with it, but i wont ride for a while now  thank you for the advice everyone x


----------



## joeanne (21 March 2010)

You are feeding her apple chaff because the other horses get it???? 
She obviously has different needs to the others, and her feeding plan should be tailored to HER and her alone!
If I fed all mine the same, I would have completely different looking horses. Some would be overweight, others would fail to thrive. Thats why they all have their own feed plans!
You need to sort this out and quickly. She is an 18 yr old mare that quite frankly looks years older than she actually is. My 25 yr old welshie looks better than your 18 yr old!
PLEASE pm weezy and invite her over to give you some much needed advice. Tb's can be the devils own to get weight on, but at 18 she really ought to not be looking like that!


----------



## Echo Bravo (21 March 2010)

I can understand where your horsey neighbours are coming from. Stop!!!!! riding her and put her on Winergy low energy or get in contact with them. My horses are on it,plus a little apple chaff to bulk it out. It is more expensive but well worth it. But she has no muscle so couldn't support you weight on her back. She's a classic RSPCA photo, that they like to put out in magazines or tv programs and get the vet out to tests if you are feeding her well cause could be worms ulcers, but looking at her bad mangement in the past


----------



## 3Beasties (21 March 2010)

I don't think she looks any better in the 2nd lots of pictures either  

3 weeks should be long enough to see a difference, my horse has had a tough winter and was looking like **** not so long ago (not all diet related!) I changed his feed and gave him ad-lib hay and he went from looking like this













A week later he was looking like this












As others have said I would give her ad-lib hay, bring her in at night if you can and give her a good conditioning feed. She really needs some TLC.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 March 2010)

TBH I can't believe that you are still riding her in spite of everything that was said in response to your last post.  As I understood it then you had increased the hay slightly but still weren't giving the horses in that field ad-lib hay.  Has this changed now?  Ad-lib haylage would be even better.  We feed our oldie on grassnuts and a mixture of dried grass and alfa-a oil which keeps her looking well.  We adjust the amounts according to her needs and monitor her weight carefully with weekly weight-tape.  The bald patches look like rain-scald to me.  Could it be that her rug has been taking in water, not necessarily through holes but just because it has lost some of its waterproofing?  Do you take the rug off every day and check her?  I really cannot imagine why the RSPCA inspector said that all was well.


----------



## ester (21 March 2010)

I agree 3beasties.

I have seen several horses improve within that  time, we had a couple of ponies used to come to the stables when  there owner went on holiday, always in pretty poor condition. 2 weeks of sensible feeding they always went back looking much better than they arrived.

eta pearlasinger, after fairly recent events on here I dont think many of us on here have great faith in RSPCA in making adequate judgements on horses condition.  ie them saying is ok doesnt mean it is.


----------



## Holly831 (21 March 2010)

jhoward said:



			ive looked at the pictures 4 times and going by her quarters and along her spine i actully think shes lost more conditon. granted it could be the picture angles. 

what are you feeding her now? 

i do agree with the others, you really shouldnt be riding her at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I think she has lost more condition.

Personally I wouldn't be working her at all and if she is still loosing weight on a build up mix and oil then I would get some professional advice on her feed. I would have worm counts done and have her teeth checked too.

Well done for asking advice!


----------



## chestnut cob (21 March 2010)

JDChaser said:



			The mare needs adlib haylage or decent hay. Feed only goes so far, it's forage that makes the difference. She needs her teeth checked, a worm count carried out and rugged up.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% with this.

I didn't post on the last thread but I can't see any difference at all in the latest pics.  IMHO you need to stop riding the mare because she just isn't strong enough, and don't listen to suggestions telling you to lunge her either.  I don't think stiffening up is an issue for her as she's out 25/7 anyway so moving around.


----------



## Natch (21 March 2010)

I'm really glad your vet is coming out and will have a look over her - please make sure they go into everything about her condition, weight, feed, teeth, bloods etc. It might be that she has an underlying health issue you need to get sorted NOW rather than leaving it.

I would also ask the vet to recommend a nutritionalist. We, the forum, could be giving you well meaning but duff advice, so could your yard friends/owner etc etc... a qualified nutritionalist is really the best person to speak to regarding her diet.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Leaf (21 March 2010)

big woops to you for asking for advice, she is poor but we have seen way worse (done years of re-hab work) I agree with the nutritionist route and am very happy to send one over to you he is highly qualified and non-judgemental.


----------



## Kallibear (21 March 2010)

Are you certain she's only 18? We had a very old horse (and very good doer thankfully) who looks like that, just with more belly.

She is thin but more than anything else she lacks muscle, which is a very common symptom of cushings (and old age in general). 

Totally agree with others RE not riding her - she just doesn't have the back muscle to be able to support a rider at present. If you'd like to spent time with her you could always take her of gentle inhand walks (maybe to munch some grasy verges)


----------



## Tinypony (21 March 2010)

I got told off on the other thread for getting exasperated at you not listening to all the helpful advice you were being given.  It still doesn't read as if you are on this thread.
The mare is supposed to be 18, she looks much older, she is very poor.
She should not be ridden or worked in that condition, no lunging, no gadgets, nothing.
The rainscald or similar on her back needs to be gone before you put a saddle on her.
She needs to see the vet and dentist, and when she gets some weight on, a saddle fitter before you ride again.
The vet will probably tell you that she needs ad-lib forage, even if that means sectioning her off from the other horses for at least part of the day.
Feeds, whatever the vet or nutritionalist suggest, little and often, at least 3 times a day.  Her stomach is the size of a football, big feeds therefore are not a great idea.
She does not need to eat the same as your other horses, she needs extra help.
I think that is a summary of the good advice you've been given so far.  If you follow it then she should pick up a bit in a matter of weeks, but probably still not be ready to work.
You've also got the offer of a visit from a helpful H+H'er, why not take her up on it?


----------



## EmmaJaneWilliams (21 March 2010)

I am not trying to be unhelpful and I don't know the full story as to how she has ended up in such a bad way but you need this information to prevent it happening again. There has been plenty of good advice on here but I can't understand why you have not had the vet out already - If one of mine got even half as bad as yours the vet is always the first port of call. 
I have been in your situation on a new purchase it does take time and money if this is something you are not able to give maybe you need to re-think your position. I am sorry if this seems harsh but it won't if you have your horses best interests at heart.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (22 March 2010)

I'd echo what everyone else has said. She's either a lot older than 18 or she's in very poor condition and may have some  underlying problem that needs urgent veterinary investigation. IMO, the 2nd pix are no better than the first - sorry. You say you'll stop riding her and just lunge her and work her unridden, but I think you're missing the point. She's too poor to be worked AT ALL. I'm assuming this is a genuine post because it's beginning to sound as if it isn't.


----------



## dorani (22 March 2010)

Poor lass looks like she is not doing very well at all. How old is she? Is her rug completly waterproof as it looks though she may have rain scald. Teeth checked by equine dentist? Worming programme up to date? 
If she were mine she would not be ridden or lunged untill she can put some weight on, its just not fair on her when she is so poor.Sad.


----------



## dorani (22 March 2010)

3Beasties said:



			I don't think she looks any better in the 2nd lots of pictures either  

3 weeks should be long enough to see a difference, my horse has had a tough winter and was looking like **** not so long ago (not all diet related!) I changed his feed and gave him ad-lib hay and he went from looking like this













A week later he was looking like this












As others have said I would give her ad-lib hay, bring her in at night if you can and give her a good conditioning feed. She really needs some TLC.
		
Click to expand...


Wow! that was a great turn around! what did you feed him?


----------



## TGM (22 March 2010)

I have a 24 year old 7/8 TB mare who also has muscle wastage due to arthritis in her hindlegs, but although she lacks muscle on her hindquarters she is still far more covered than your mare is, so that is really no excuse for her looking so poor.

I know you are already giving her Build Up, but you ought to make sure she is getting the correct amount for her size, so give Dodson & Horrell a call or an email to get their advice on how much to give.  By the sound of things, though, the real reason she is poor is because she is not getting enough forage.  I understand she gets too stressed being stabled, but you need to either electric fence a separate paddock for her so you can give her adlib hay or haylage OR if that is not possible, then *everyday* (and ideally twice a day) take her outside of the field for at least an hour and let her fill herself up on as much good quality haylage as possible.  Yes, it will take up a lot of your time to do this, but surely your mare is worth it.

I agree with the other posters that she shouldn't be worked at the moment, especially if she is getting sweated up and stressed as she will be burning off even more calories.

I do hope that in a month's time you will be able to post some photos showing a real improvement in her condition, and good on you for being brave enough to come back on here and ask for more feedback and advice.


----------



## Happytohack (22 March 2010)

I didn't reply to your previous post but read most of the replies which gave you helpful advice.  I am afraid that I think your mare looks worse if anything.  If she were mine I would certainly not be riding her or lunging her.  She needs her teeth checking and a worm egg count doing.  If her teeth are bad and/or she has worms - no amount of feeding is going to help her.  You obviously haven't any grass (and most of us haven't), but there is no sign of hay in the photos - and this may just be how they were taken.  Once her teeth and worming programme have been sorted out, get in touch with an equine nutritionist or failing that, all the main feed companies have helplines.  She needs access to ad lib good quality hay and a proper feeding regime.  She is an old mare and it will take a long time to get her back into reasonable condition.


----------



## Amymay (22 March 2010)

Really looking forward to the post that says you and Weezy have got together.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (22 March 2010)

oh Jadeyy, i really feel for you. you are obviously a lovely girl, you've come on here, and been really honest. not got defensive, and tried to listen to the advice given. 

but, i don't think you can do this yourself, without the help of someone a bit more knowledgable. why don't you take Weezy up on her offer? she will be able to help. and i'm sure she'll be nice, friendly etc. 

i know it all sounds scary and expensive. but there are ways of doing it more cheaply, if the cost of things is a concern for you - someone mentioned earlier about buying the feed as straights instead of branded mixes etc. people on here will gladly lend/give you rugs (i offered on the last post and so did someone else). at the end of the day, the worse you let it get, the more expensive it is going to get... and the more damage you'll do to the horse who you love dearly. this really is a serious case, and could easily result in you losing you horse (either RSPCA or she could die)

no one is doubting that you love your horse and you want to do your best for her... but you're damaging her. and making her poorly. look how beautiful/strong/healthy she was in the summer photos. don't you wish she was like that again? just sitting doing nothing won't get her back to that. my horse is a 'bad doer' and doesn't winter well. and i'm sure there are hundreds of people on here who have bad doers... but i doubt anyone's horse looks like Lady. 

Good luck, pleeeeease PM weezzy and ask if she can come and take a look for you. xxx


----------



## picolenicole (22 March 2010)

I read your last post, and have to say I think your very brave for coming on here and asking what to do. Now you just need to pick out the good points that will help. 

We have a TB thats 22 years old and lives out, he has a big bale of haylage and 2 feeds a day. (Spillers seinor, build up) This is him. (Chestnut)







I also had an arab that was 20 years old when I got him he looked like your mare, I didn't ride him for 6 months!! I just groomed him and feed him, he had hay but he had as much as he could eat, so hay can work. He was also fed on Alfa A Oil, Spillers Cool and Conditioning, Speedi beat and a big blob of oil 3 times a day. I started working him when he looked like this... (still on that amount of feed, and still thin)







I had to ride him as he came at you on the lunge, but we hacked loads in walk and a little trot as he got stronger.

Good luck to you both and I would ask the H&Her on here to come round, theres nothing wrong in asking, as you know.


----------



## Alexart (22 March 2010)

I agree she looks worse and the fact you are still riding her is awful to be totally blunt - that horse needs a few months off to recover - her saddle must be really painful as it won't be fitting properly!!  I would ignore the RSPCA - they are useless and haven't a clue about horses.  You come on here asking for advice - so you must be old enough to realise something is wrong so you can't blame ignorance here - yet you have ignored everyones good advice!! 
Where are your parents - get them to read the posts on here if they are not horsey people as they need to step in here and take responsibility for this poor animal - legally it is their responsibility if you are under 18 anyway - it is not a toy just to ride when you feel like it!!

This horse needs add-lib haylage NOW - add-lib means as much as she can eat 24/7 - most of my horses are good doers, even the TB's, as I feed them properly, they have half of one of those big round bale feeders bolted to the wall in their stable and the whole thing is full of haylage, so about 2 small bales worth - this lasts 24 hrs for 1 horse!!  Feeding a feed just because you feed the others on it is a pathetic excuse when you have been given sound advice from everyone here that you need to tailor a feed to an individual horse.

You should of had the vet out weeks ago when you first posted which you said you were going to and have still not done that.

To be totally blunt you know this horse is in really bad condition yet you have done nothing, you seem to think getting a ride out of the poor old animal is more important than its welfare - PLEASE either find a better home for her where someone does actually care about her, or do something NOW as it is a welfare case - don't care what the RSPCA say that poor horse WILL die if you continue the way you are going - this is not people getting at you for not doing your homework this is an animals life!!!!!  Take up Wheezy's offer and get someone who knows about horses, and yes it will cost you a lot of money to get her back on track but horses are an expensive luxury you have to have money in the first place other wise you shouldn't own one.  Sorry to be so blunt but it looks like this is the only way to get through to you how serious this is - everyone who has posted only has the horses best interests at heart and it makes a lot of people angry when they see this sort of neglect.


----------



## NeedNewHorse (22 March 2010)

She does look very poor still and that is with a very fluffy coat on her. Hopefully she is getting more hay than what I read about last time if not please add more. I to, would not ride her (purely because to ride they need extra energy (or any energy) and she really needs this forherself just to try and build up, you don't want to take away anything from a horse that looks like that)

Long line her at walk and slowly start to add some topline. Break everything down into stages. Have you got a weigh tape? If so, jot down the results and keep a tab of your progress.


I will say though you obviously care very much about your Mare. So best of luck and keep us posted on how she comes on.

xxxx


----------



## Tinypony (22 March 2010)

I hope you don't mind, but I have to say, why longline her?  Let her get a bit of flesh on her bones before worrying about topline.  She can't build muscle until her body stops eating the muscle it has.  The other downside with suggesting longlining is that it would be easy to overdo it and for it to become "work".  She just doesn't need it.  The only walking I'd do with this mare would be to take her out in-hand and let her eat some nice grass for an hour or two while I sat reading a book.


----------



## coen (22 March 2010)

Hey first of all well done for seeking advice which can't be easy as people are bound to be judgemental. 

I sympathise as my young gelding is hard to keep weight on but you do have to do further investigation into your mare as she is severely underweight. Get a worm count done and get the vet to check her over as she may well be older or have an underlying condition.

If she is ok I agree with not riding her and increasing her forage. 
When I first got my gelding I had him on conditioning feeds and was riding 6 days a week and while he wasn't loosing any he wasn't putting on either.
Through winter I cut this back to 4 times a week and changed his feed to alfa a oil redigrass and multi vit supplement. This has worked.

Good luck you obviously love your horse but you do need help.


----------



## DiablosGold (22 March 2010)

Looking at the ridden pics makes me feel very uncomfortable; this is a horse needing specialist care and is not getting it 

OP please get some competent adult help - your girl deserves it.


----------



## Nats_uk (22 March 2010)

I saw the last post but didn't comment. I have a WB who is loses weight at the drop of the hat and know how hard it is to keep weight on but I am not sure that you are still doing everything you can (sorry)

Please don't exercise her, she needs to keep all the calories she can. If you feel she is getting bored or stiff then do some in hand walking with her.

Please make sure she is rugged well - at some points if the winter gets bitterly cold I had to triple rug my horse to keep him warm - those patches look like rain scald so somewhere the rug is leaking.

Cannot recommend alfabeet enough for putting weight on - it did wonders for my horse. I used alfa beet, alfa a oil and topspec conditioning cubes, plus veg oil three times a day. Plus unlimited (good) grass and hay at night. Like someone else suggested - could she be fenced off in the field so you know she is 100% getting the hay you put out for her. She isn't strong or fit enough to really stop other horses from pushing her off the hay out in the field.

Good luck and looking foward to the next update


----------



## charlie76 (22 March 2010)

She is far too thin. This horse is 16 yrs old ( so not much younger than yours) We bought him before xmas having wintered out for 2 yrs with no rug on:





He had muscle wastage and has scabs ect.
We have fed him ad lib hay, Chaff, Sugar beet and Nuts and he has thrived. He has been very well rugged.
We also got him wormed and teeth done. I didn't ride him until he was looking better.
The picture was taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## Kat (22 March 2010)

Jadeyy, 

You obviously love this mare and want the best for her but you are not accepting advice. Your horse is very very poor and the RSPCA will keep coming out while she looks like this. 

You need to do something urgently. 

It is clear from your posts that you don't have much in the way of support from knowledgeable horsey adults and I think the best thing you could do is PM Weezy and take her up on the offer. She is very knowledgeable and will help you understand what is best for your mare. 

You need to take action to help this horse. 

Horses are expensive and it might cost you a bit of money to get her right but if you can't afford to feed properly her then you shouldn't keep her. Get some help with her NOW and give this mare the help she needs. 

Please keep posting and letting us know how you are getting on, but you MUST ,ake some significant changes for the sake of this mare. 

Contact Weezy, it will make all the difference in the world to have some help in real life from someone who can see the mare in the flesh and give you proper support.


----------



## touchstone (22 March 2010)

Hello again, from reading your previous posts you bought this horse unridden from a dealer and she hadn't been ridden for 1.5 yrs and then had a broncing session when your brother sat on her?    To me this is shouting pain issues, is this also the same mare that lost a foal and has been diagnosed with arthritis?   To be honest I suspect she is much older than the eighteen years you have been told.   

I'm not trying to have a go, but pointing out that I think that this mare has deep seated issues that can only be possible to resolve with professional help, and you need an adult to step in and take responsibility.

Would your parents be happy to pay for veterinary treatment?  What do they say about the mare's condition?  Consulting a nutritionist is also a must, most feed companies will give free advice and you could e-mail pics for her condition, they will be better and less confusing than loads of different recommendations.

Whatever you do you need to do something, even if it's just to get the all clear to set your mind at rest that correct feeding will get her back on track.


----------



## eggs (22 March 2010)

Jadeyy

I am sure you love your mare but I am sorry to say that The Beatles got it wrong and you do need more than love.

Having read through both posts I think that you are still not aware of the urgency of the situation.  In your first post your concern was over your dispute with the neighbours who had called the RSPCA and posted pictures on facebook and not over the condition - or lack of - of Lady.  It was only after you posted the photos that we realised what she looked like.

You have been given a lot of positive advise and support to assist you in overcoming your ignorance of horse care and management.   Please follow up on it and do get your vet out soonest.

I also agree that Lady does look older than 18 and if so, will definitely require specialist help.  I have a 25 year old TBx who has wintered out - he has arthritis from being a polo pony - and with appropriate rugging and feeding looks well.


----------



## 3Beasties (22 March 2010)

Dorani - Thanks  I changed him to a fibre only diet (he had been on build up cubes) so he is now fed 

1 scoop of fast fibre with a handful of Just Grass - in the morning 
1 scoop of Topspec Alfa Chop with some sugar beet - at night

I also give him a tub trug of Just Grass to munch on over night as well as ad-lib hay.

None of the above feeds are expensive and my feed bill has now gone down since I changed him over, wasn't expecting such a change in a week so I was really pleased


----------



## Achinghips (22 March 2010)

OMG she looks awful, can't believe it, no wonder you were reported.  

In the time you have to implement the advice the forum has given you, she should be much better than that - and you should be feeding 3 meals a day, each with sugarbeet.
I find you appalling, and will not post on this threa again as you don't properly take advice


----------



## RuthnMeg (22 March 2010)

I applaud you for coming on here with 'live' photos of your mare. You knew you were going to get it in the neck from alot of us, so it is a very brave thing to do. You are well aware of your skinny mare, and the fact that you are asking for help is one step in the right direction.
Some TB's are very tricky to get weight on, they have their own 'stresy' minds! This is often a bad time of year for mares too, as the first season of spring is often enough to put them off food - even when they most need it. (silly mares!)
What we would really like to hear you have done is the following;
1, Stop all of the mares work - let her chill out in the field.
2, Ad lib hay (even better would be haylage)
3, Worm her
4, Get vet out to run routine blood tests
5, Get her teeth checked and confirm her age
6, Up her feed, including adding barely (good for weight gain) oil and feed her as an individual, not part of the herd. (possibly even 3 feeds a day)
7, Make sure her rug doesn't leak and fits her without rubbing
8, THEN check her tack fits.

In the meantime, try your best to keep her stress free.
Good luck, looking forward to progress reports.


----------



## amandaco2 (22 March 2010)

glad to hear you are stopping the riding and getting the vet and dentist out
definately get advice from feed companies too


----------



## KingCharles (22 March 2010)

This is a wind up right??

You firstly start a thread about how you are always being reported to the rspca, and how you feel its unfounded. Then you start another thread, to have  a moan about how she misbehaved when you rode her. 

This horse did not get in this condition over night! This has obviously gone on for some time. As for those who are posting about the OP being a careing worried owner??? Are we reading the same posts?

The Op is not on here asking for advice, they are on here moaning about how bad there poor mare is behaving under saddle, and how much of an inconveinance it is to be reported by the rspca. Every bit of advice has been palmed off with a blaze' response or a pathetic excuse. i dont for one miniute beleive this horse is getting any more feed, or that money is being spent on it. it seems to me that for as long as the poor thing is able to stand you will continue to ride her.  You are now at a stage where you are just tellign us all what we want to hear to shut us up. I woudl be mortified if i had a horse in yoru condition, i woudl nto be putting photos up and moaning about how bad they went for me under saddle. Is this some sort of perverse attempt of attention seeking?

Im sorry but if i lived near you, i would call out every horse charirty that would listen, intill this mare was removed from your care. Its one thing that your mare looks like a redwings case, but to be riding it as well!!!! you are having a laugth!!

I guess the op wont have wheezy come out to help becasue either they are a)in denial b) dont want to loose out on the attention this poor mare is gaining the op  or c) dosntt want anyone to know how this mare is really kept!

This horse needs help asap!!!! A vet out now today, is a good place to start!!!


----------



## Bills (22 March 2010)

Im wondering if OP has actually read or is reading any of the brilliant advice that has been given?! Poor mare


----------



## Achinghips (22 March 2010)

KingCharles said:



			This is a wind up right??

You firstly start a thread about how you are always being reported to the rspca, and how you feel its unfounded. Then you start another thread, to have  a moan about how she misbehaved when you rode her. 

This horse did not get in this condition over night! This has obviously gone on for some time. As for those who are posting about the OP being a careing worried owner??? Are we reading the same posts?

The Op is not on here asking for advice, they are on here moaning about how bad there poor mare is behaving under saddle, and how much of an inconveinance it is to be reported by the rspca. Every bit of advice has been palmed off with a blaze' response or a pathetic excuse. i dont for one miniute beleive this horse is getting any more feed, or that money is being spent on it. it seems to me that for as long as the poor thing is able to stand you will continue to ride her.  You are now at a stage where you are just tellign us all what we want to hear to shut us up. I woudl be mortified if i had a horse in yoru condition, i woudl nto be putting photos up and moaning about how bad they went for me under saddle. Is this some sort of perverse attempt of attention seeking?

Im sorry but if i lived near you, i would call out every horse charirty that would listen, intill this mare was removed from your care. Its one thing that your mare looks like a redwings case, but to be riding it as well!!!! you are having a laugth!!

I guess the op wont have wheezy come out to help becasue either they are a)in denial b) dont want to loose out on the attention this poor mare is gaining the op  or c) dosntt want anyone to know how this mare is really kept!

This horse needs help asap!!!! A vet out now today, is a good place to start!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well said - but prob best not to give OP (troll?) any more attention


----------



## Arabelle (22 March 2010)

I didn't comment on the last post as I felt plenty of people had given good advice.

I am only commenting to say that I think posters should stop urging the OP to contact Weezy.  She is not going to and why would she?   I think it is irresponsible to ask a random stranger off the internet to advise you on your horse. (This is not a dig at Weezy - she may know heaps-  I have only the opinion of a forum users I have never met, nor seen their horses).

The OP should stop riding their horse and get their vet out to discuss her condition and take it from there.


----------



## ruscara (22 March 2010)

I am sitting here sadly shaking my head.  I am not sure that everyone is seeing the same horse that I am, but she certainly hasn't improved in condition since the last photo, and the thought of her being saddled and ridden is just appalling.  To suggest that she be lunged  in a _Pessoa_ is just astonishing to me!  
There is no point in me 'offering advice' because there is plenty already, and sadly I am not sure that OP is able to follow it.  I have no idea what adult backing she has, financially or otherwise, but any responsible adult who would watch a pony get into the sorry condition that this one is, certainly is not supportive.  
A child without means would be unable to fund the diet and care (vet, wormers, saddler, feed) necessary to help this poor horse.  And I wonder what the mare's field mates are like?

Sorry.  I guess I have said enough, but I am frankly really upset by this.

I would add that the horse in my signature is 25 years old.


----------



## Booboos (22 March 2010)

OP, I appreciate your heart is in the right place, but you do sound a bit young and lost with respect to this mare.

The mare is in very poor condition, she may well have an underlying problem and you need the vet out ASAP (not next week, not next month, TOMORROW). If you are under 18 your parents need to take responsibility for the welfare of this horse because something needs to be done now.


----------



## wench (22 March 2010)

Do bear in my if op is under 18, and parents dont know anything about horses/animals they probably wont be willing to pay for lots of vets visits/expensive feed!


----------



## charlie76 (22 March 2010)

I run a riding school. We have old horses here. They look well. They are wormed regularly, they have the dentist, the are kept clipped and tidy so the rugs don't rub, they are worked according to their condition. They wear plenty of good rugs and are fedd adlib quality hay. The older horses have sugar beet, barley, build up and alfa a oil as well as a veteran supplement or 16 plus.

We would not have a horse in the school who looked like that in any work.
This is Ally- she is in her late teens early twenties:






This is Tosca- he is in his mid/late twenties:






This is Brandy- in his twenties:






This is Jasper- late twenties:






And this is Sox- she is in her mid twenties:






April- twenty:






There is no need for a horse to look light that. If you have taken the advice and she still is that poor then she needs the vet to blood test her.


----------



## ester (22 March 2010)

wench said:



			Do bear in my if op is under 18, and parents dont know anything about horses/animals they probably wont be willing to pay for lots of vets visits/expensive feed!
		
Click to expand...

In which case they shouldn't have horses and the mare should be removed, and they obviously have more than one.


----------



## belle31 (22 March 2010)

All i can say is 'shocking'....

My 13year old TB is in good condition due to her being given the best care, food and excercise possible.Granted this was summer but she still looks like this coming out of winter. I would not dare post a picture of my mare looking like that poor horse.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=85&pictureid=827


----------



## _HP_ (22 March 2010)

QR:

I think I must have seen too many cruelty cases because while I agree this horse looks poor, I do think her conformation and lack of muscle isn't helping. Even in the summer photo where she is covered, she doesn't look great (sorry OP...don't mean to offend).
We do seem to get distracted by what we want them to 'look' like.
Don't get me wrong...I agree this horse needs some tlc and agree about seperating her so she can get her fair share of the grub and to stop working her.
I have a horse who got in a right state a few years back because his circumstances didn't suit him. He was sharing a field with a couple of others and apparently was fed 3 times a day, had several rugs on and had ad lib hay BUT he ended up like this:






apparently he needed a stable but actually all he needed IMO was a stress free environment.
This horse didn't take long to turn around and now lives out 24/7/365 on a token feed and adlib hay or grass. He is mostly naked but wears a mediumweight rug through the worst of winter or when it is very wet.
He now looks like this..
summer





winter





but can still look a bit odd in some photo's because of his conformation...like this:






So, OP, for what its worth....my advice would be to either move fields, seperate her from the others or have her with just one other so that you can give her an individual feed according to her needs and enough hay that she has some left in the morning. Atm, you cannot monitor what she is or isn't getting and its pretty clear she isn't getting her fair share. Check your hay is decent quality and make that her main feed. Then top up with her hard feed.


----------



## doris2008 (22 March 2010)

I am too deeply shocked by how this mare looks - let alone the fact she has actually been worked. I am not at all suprised you have been reported. 
I am sorry but it doesn't appear you have the knowledge to bring this mare back into health. You need some help immediately or the horse needs to be removed from your care. 
Please do something about this today OP. There is no excuse for her to be looking like this.


----------



## Booboos (22 March 2010)

wench said:



			Do bear in my if op is under 18, and parents dont know anything about horses/animals they probably wont be willing to pay for lots of vets visits/expensive feed!
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid I don't think that is an acceptable excuse. If OP is young I could understand that she is does not appreciate the commitment required in owning a horse. Her parents however have taken on the responsibility of an animal and they must either care for it, rehome it or decide to have it PTS. 

This mare looks very poor, she  needs to see the vet and I can see why someone would call the RSPCA about her. If steps are being taken to bring her back to good health and a decent weight, that is fine - these things take time. However, I am not entirely sure from the OPs posts that the right things are being done for this animal.


----------



## Booboos (22 March 2010)

*_HP_* I have to say that the chesnut in your photo looks a lot better to me than OP's mare, although to be fair I don't ahev experience with rescue horses.

I would also imagine that muscle tone is very relevant in this case. The mare has so little muscle tone the saddle must pinch her spine and it must be really hard for her to do any ridden work.


----------



## _HP_ (22 March 2010)

Oh yes...agree Booboos...I wouldn't be riding her and I doubt her saddle even fits at all.

In the original thread about my boy, people were outraged at the state of him and put him at much older than he apparently was. The owner was convinced she was doing everything she could for him and all he needed was a stable but it wasn't. What he needed was the correct environment for HIM, which is actually what all horses should have (IMO). A stress free, relaxing environment with ad lib forage and a bit of company.

*assuming they are otherwise healthy of course


----------



## OWLIE185 (22 March 2010)

I would suggest that you get the horse checked out immediately by a specialist equine vet so as to determine what is wrong with the horse.   Get a full health check done and some blood samples taken.   I would also ensure that it is rugged up at night and also in the day if it is cold/raining.  Most certainly do not lunge the horse.  How often and with what are you worming the horse?  If the horse dows not come in at night it would be beneficial to bring it in at night (but have arug on it).


----------



## charlie55 (22 March 2010)

She clearly hasnt made any progress in a month, so you clearly are not doing enough!! 

Poor girl wont last another 6 months if you carry on. After 4 week there should be an improvement!! Just goes to show that the RSPCA arnt doing their job properly.


----------



## touchstone (22 March 2010)

I don't believe that this horse is healthy tbh; looking at the vids posted on the other thread and the fact that she hadn't been ridden for a couple years before she was bought without being tried, added to the fact that she 'plays up' I am convinced that this horse probably has serious back issues.  The fact that she has been ridden since could well account for the change in weight since coming from the dealers, a horse with pain burns fat faster than anything!  Watching the vid that horse is definitely in some discomfort and not just playiing up.  Perhaps she hadn't been ridden for a few years for a very valid reason?

It is sad that a horse  has ended up in such a state, but I also blame the parents for not taking any responsibility for this horse, it shouldn't be left to a teenager to sort out.


----------



## Brandy (22 March 2010)

The mare is poor, but hardly dying. Jade you need to take some advice and start feeding her properly in order for her condition to improve. Contact a feed company, and take their advice. There are so many options out there I won't begin to offer advice regarding which one you shoud use, but agree forage is important. I have an elderly TB, 28, who has no top line at all, he has muscle wastage either side of his already high withers. Whatever I do he will not improve in thie area. He had it when I got him, and still has it now. (BUT, at the age of 22 I have a pic of him looking twice the size of your mare.) However, the rest of him looks fine, he has a good covering everywhere else, and when we occasionally go for a quite hack, he looks a different horse with a saddle on as you can't see the muscle wastage. 

He doesn't really lose condition over winter and literally gets as much to eat as he wants. He has ad lib haylage, and is separated from the natives that I also keep so that he gets to eat as much as he can. They are on constant diets and get ad lib NOTHING, so keeping them apart is important. 

Re the patches, my boy got a few odd patches this winter for the first time ever. Not from saddle rubs (they weren;t anywhere near saddle area) not from rain scald (good quality, waterproof rugs) so I really don;t know what they were from but they were just bald and have now grown back. 

If you are indeed under 18 and do not have knowledgdeable or supportive paretns there are still things you can do. Get help from the person on here that has offered. Get a part time job/paperround whatever. Even if you only earn £10 per week that will pay for a good quality bag of feed to give in addition to whatever ewlse she is having. 

There is no need in this day and age for horses to come out of winter looking that bad.


----------



## touchstone (22 March 2010)

To be honest, if the cause of her condition is pain related (and from watching the vids I strongly believe that it is) then extra feed isn't going to put her right.  This horse needs a proper veterinary examination as soon as possible as well as feed addressing.


----------



## Maesfen (22 March 2010)

DiablosGold said:



			Looking at the ridden pics makes me feel very uncomfortable; this is a horse needing specialist care and is not getting it 

OP please get some competent adult help - your girl deserves it.
		
Click to expand...


Ditto this.

I'm appalled, totally appalled, I just feel sick to my stomach.  Your poor girl deserves better than this.  If you can't supply it, let someone take her on that will do things properly for her.  
The RSPCA, as usual are useless; they should have seized this horse and given her the care she needs or if beyond help, done the decent thing for her.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (22 March 2010)

You've had some wonderful advice on here, and I really feel you want what's best for your mare, but she needs some big changes in her routine.  When I took my boy on he was in a really bad way (he was in his late twenties):











With as much haylage as he could eat until I found good grazing a couple of weeks later, and 4 small feeds of Baileys topline and sugarbeet a day, with no excercise and a good rug he went to this within 4 months:






I'm posting this to show you that it can be done, and it's amazing how quickly you can see the results if you put the effort in.  I'd also say that I wormed him once he had gained a bit of weight, and he certainly had some nasties so make sure that her worming is up to date.  Words are all very good but you need to put them in to action, now.  Good luck x x


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (22 March 2010)

May I also add to my post (as it won't let me edit it) that I urge you to get a vet out to rule out any underlying issues that may be causing/contributing to her weight loss.


----------



## MontyandZoom (22 March 2010)

I agree there is most probably an underlying issue.

This is what Monty (a full tb!!) Looked like in December at 29 (ish) years old.







This horse definately needs a vet. All the feed in the world will not help if there is a pain/teeth related issue. I also think she could be alot older than she was sold as. She could have an age-related illness.


----------



## UnaB (22 March 2010)

Well, if we're sharing pics of oldies... Here's a pony i had on loan when i was younger.  She was classed as a "bad doer" by her owners as once she got to about 20 she couldnt keep condition on with the Spillers 16+ food and looked quite poor.  She was a tb x arab.

We only had her a year, within a couple of weeks of her coming to live with us we had her on a conditioning mix and sugar beet and her condition improved drastically.  She just didnt do well on the 16+, so i think it is important to find a food that is right for your individual horse and not just go for what you feed the others, or food that is designed for an older horse.

This was her when i first got her:







And a couple of months later:



















She was 28 years old in the pictures above, so old doesnt automatically mean they have to be skinny.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (22 March 2010)

OP - There has been a lot of good advice given on here and it will take you a while to work your way through it all but the most important things to do are

1 Get the vet out asap for a check up - I assume you didn't have her vetted on purchase?

2 Stop any kind of work - no lunging and nor riding - until vet has been and ruled out anything that maybe causing pain. 

3 Once any health problems have been ruled out you need to look at her diet - the single most important thing for weight gain is to make sure their diet has enough fibre - so ad lib hay/haylage, chaff, speedibeet etc etc and oil can be added. They are not expensice options.

If necessary fence of a section of field for her so she doesn't get bullied off her food - she needs access to fibre 24/7.

PM me - I can put you in touch with some one from the BHS who can come out and help and give you advice to help your mare.


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 March 2010)

I realy don't think this horse should be having any work done with it at all. I agree with those that have said the weight loss looks pain related. I think the origonal poster wants what is best for the mare and right now i think it needs some time off so that the feed can do it's work and a visit from the vet to check all is well with the horse internaly. Lucy is atleast 20 and this is how she looked in the summer 





A picture of health doing showing, jumping and endurance rides of up to and inclu 80km.
But this is her now 





She was diagnosed with a rare illness in Nov and although the vets where happy for me to still ride her i have stopped as i feel she is to thin. I am hopeing she will put weight on soon when the grass grows. She is currently on special weight gain food morning and night and ad lib haylidge (she lives on her own so i know she gets it all and her net is NEVER empty) she is putting on weight slowly but if i worked her she would use the energy from her food during the excercise instead of putting weight on. I love riding Lucy and i am sad that i can't ride her at the mo but i have to do whats best for her.
Also i agree if you can't give the horse the care it need for what ever reason you need to give it to someone who can. I mean that in the nicest possable way. Please don't take offence. I know how hard it is i had to give a lovely young cob away afew years ago due to cercomstances beyond my control and it broke my heart to do it (i also lost quite a bit of money) but i had to do what was best for the pony and i don't regret what i did because i know it was the right thing for him.


----------



## ljpinkhorse (22 March 2010)

QR

IMHO I cant see anything  really wrong with her ? Yes , shes a bit thin and her coat dull but I've seen much worse at the local riding school. 

1) I would deff get a vet to check she has no problems with her teeth or digestive system that are stopping her from digesting food properly. Also get them to check there are no problems with her back ect.

2) I wouldnt ride her for a while until she's built up a bit more muscle / weight. 

3) Feed her lots of meals consisting of a build up feed ,chaff,succulents(apples,carrots ect) , oil , sugar beet ect. 

Keep us updated


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

Pm sent back


----------



## picolenicole (22 March 2010)

Binky01 And???


----------



## Amymay (22 March 2010)

IMHO I cant see anything really wrong with her ? Yes , shes a bit thin and her coat dull but I've seen much worse at the local riding school.
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness you only hire horses, instead of owning them.......


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

ljpinkhorse said:



			QR

IMHO I cant see anything  really wrong with her ? Yes , shes a bit thin and her coat dull but I've seen much worse at the local riding school.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?! Are you looking at the same pictures as the rest of us...?


----------



## doris2008 (22 March 2010)

amymay said:



			Thank goodness you only hire horses, instead of owning them.......

Click to expand...

Ditto that....

How can you see nothing wrong?! A 'bit' thin?! Are you having a laugh?! 
She is grossly underweight.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

LOL! Snap Amymay!


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

Just to let her know I'd replied back to hers?

I'm useless and never check my PM's or notifications half the time.


----------



## Kat (22 March 2010)

ljpinkhorse said:



			IMHO I cant see anything  really wrong with her ? Yes , shes a bit thin and her coat dull but I've seen much worse at the local riding school.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope that you are joking!!!! 

I would not go to a riding school that had horses in this condition working in the school, and I would report them to everyone under the sun. A horse in this condition should not be being ridden. 

I've been to riding schools where I have been less than impressed with the horses condition, and simply voted with my feet but none were in the state this mare is in. At the riding school i currently ride at the horses are all without exception in excellent condition and a good weight. They have appropriate management to ensure that the ponies don't get laminitis and the oldies and poor doers don't get thin. If that means a different turn out regime or a change of stable or extra rugs they get it. If they can't be managed in the school environment an appropriate home is found for them where they can be managed. They have at least one pony that is over 25 and still wins showing classes and looks half his age, and several over 18 that are in super condition. 

Do not lull the OP into a false sense of security. This mare needs attention from a vet and a full review of her management. I'm sure that if the OP is committed to her she will be able to get this horse back on track but it will take some work as she is in very poor condition.


----------



## charlie76 (22 March 2010)

If you have seen worse at your local riding school then report them. I run a riding school and would NEVER allow any client to ride a horse like that.
The pics I posted earlier are my older riding school horses.
People drive me mad when then always associate riding schools with skinny rough looking animals!


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

If a riding school has horses looking how you've described then they'll seriously be failing their vet inspection this year.


----------



## picolenicole (22 March 2010)

Hope things are ok and I'm sure she'll find a personal message easier (and more friendy) to take info from than 100's, to read through.


----------



## ljpinkhorse (22 March 2010)

Amymay I find your comment incredibly rude tbh. I have loaned and shared horses before and they have all been looked after very well -I have never once been told a horse in my care was in anything other than  perfect condition. 

The riding schools in my area - I'm not responsible for the diet /care of the horses and as the one I went to when I was learning to ride ( 5 or so years ago) had ponys and horses in very poor condition - despite being BHS registered. I dont see how any of that was my fault .


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (22 March 2010)

I am at work or i would post some pictures of Sidney.  Sid is not as old as your mare but he broke his leg two years ago, endured 6 months on box rest, was diagnosed with a degernative disease in his pedal bone and so was immediately retired.  As he has not been worked for nearly 2.5 years and lives out 24/7 all year you can imagine he has no muscle on his back end at all BUT your mare makes him look fully fit.
She looks v v poor and I echo everyone saying she shouldn't be ridden.
I would get a vet out asap and rule out any underlying issues and get their advice on feed etc.  
I'm not doubting you love your horse but seriously you need professional help now.  What you're trying isn't working so time for a major rethink - urgently.


----------



## charlie76 (22 March 2010)

Again, if a riding school is all above board the have annual inspections where condition, soundess, heart, eyes and suitablity are assessed. The BHS used to ( they no longer do which is a shame but only in the last couple of months) spot check and have a check list to go through. If you see rs horses in as poor as condition then why on earth would you a) ride there and b) not report them?


----------



## charlie76 (22 March 2010)

Also, sorry, ranting! Never mind the poor things condition, watch the videos- no one really seems worries that the horse is very much in pain and should not be being ridden. It has issues with its mouth, looks like it has a SI problem from the look of her quaters and either the saddle is causing an issue or it has a back problem. If the horse had any more weight on the she would prob be more resistance and have you on the floor- she is trying her hardest to tell you she is in pain.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

I must have missed them. Where are the videos?


----------



## Hippona (22 March 2010)

This is my lad aged approx 22.....he can be difficult to keep weight on, but he's in a far better shape than your lass......

I have to say, dont under-estimate forage...I have recently moved to a place of my own with just my horses, and changed my hay supplier.....the quality is fab and its just my 3 that are eating it- ad-lib in the field and stable and he has piled the weight/condition on since...although I was putting loads out in the field on the livery yard, no bugger else was..... so he he wasn't getting as much as I thought......I don't have any recent piccs on this pooter or I would be able to put one up and show you what a difference adequate forage makes.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

ljpinkhorse said:



			Amymay I find your comment incredibly rude tbh. I have loaned and shared horses before and they have all been looked after very well -I have never once been told a horse in my care was in anything other than  perfect condition.
		
Click to expand...

If you genuinely believe there is nothing especially wrong with this mare's condition, then no way in the world would I let you loan or share a horse of mine.


----------



## ischa (22 March 2010)

every one on here has good knowlegde of horsecare but the real person to be ask is a vet or nutionist they are the qualified people not us !!!


----------



## ester (22 March 2010)

puppy links to vids are on the other thread that was started.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

Other thread? I'm confused. Do you mean the one from some weeks ago...?


----------



## ljpinkhorse (22 March 2010)

I agree the mare is in poor condition and needs vetinary help but from the pictures on this thread (havent seen the video) I would hardly say shes on deaths door , as some people are trying to make out.

Puppy , you dont know me and I dont know you so I really couldn't care less whether or not you would loan your horse out to me . I know the horses and ponys I have looked after over the years have all been very well looked after by myself and I dont need anyone on a internet forum to tell me otherwise.


----------



## R2R (22 March 2010)

VQR as have only read first post&#8230;

I would have thought that after the last post, you would have listened and taken the advice. Your horse should not be being ridden, and you were advised this. If I were you I would get yourself to a good DIY yard - by good I mean look at the horses on it, and if they are in good nick, move there and take all the advice you can get. Trust me, having been on DIY yards, the way they work is that you will have no chance other to improve the state of your mare. 

Am I the only one to think the horse has ringworm? Or has that been done?


----------



## 3Beasties (22 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			Other thread? I'm confused. Do you mean the one from some weeks ago...?
		
Click to expand...


A thread was started earlier this afternoon and after a few of us said that we thought it was un-called for it was deleted, it had turned into a bit of a witch hunt with people dragging old videos up from Youtube!


----------



## lilly1 (22 March 2010)

Op, i have not read all the replies so sorry if I'm repeating anything here.  Have you had her teeth checked yet?  in all honesty I'd be very surprised if she is 18, TB or not she looks more like 28.  She has a lot of muscle wastage all along her back.  i really don't think you should be doing anymore than gentle exercise at the most.  Allowing her to get covered in sweat is not going to do her any favours.   Please, if you haven't already done so get her saddle checked too.
At least the weather is picking up now and doctor green should hopefully work his magic but i think is would be good to get the vet to give her a once over to see of anything else is going on.


----------



## ester (22 March 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5waZifm3qQg

well as the vids are in public domain, I am assuming that isnt why the thread was deleted more the tone of it. Sorry for putting this up if that was the case admin. 

R2R we were thinking rainscald.


----------



## R2R (22 March 2010)

ester said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5waZifm3qQg

well as the vids are in public domain, I am assuming that isnt why the thread was deleted more the tone of it. Sorry for putting this up if that was the case admin. 

R2R we were thinking rainscald.
		
Click to expand...


I have an itchy feeling it is ringworm....hmmm....


----------



## Minxie (22 March 2010)

Hey.  I realise your doing what you can to help your mare but to be honest, with the best will in the world, I don't think your coping very well.  This is not any personal inditement of you at all.  There are definitely times when most of use will have been struggling with stuff.  But I do think you need to start looking further afield for practical help rather than rely on information for forums.

Did you take Weezy up on her offer?  Apologies if this has been covered as I haven't had a chance to read through all the replies.


----------



## R2R (22 March 2010)

Would also like to add that have watched the vids and think the mare is lame - so prob something underlying here. 

It is a shame that ignorance etc can account for so much - I think the best thing here is for OP to get to a DIY yard admit she isnt coping and ask for help.


----------



## Kat (22 March 2010)

R2R said:



			Would also like to add that have watched the vids and think the mare is lame - so prob something underlying here. 

It is a shame that ignorance etc can account for so much - I think the best thing here is for OP to get to a DIY yard admit she isnt coping and ask for help.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, I think taking Weezy up on her kind offer of a visit and some help would be an excellent idea too! 

But Jadey a DIY yard will probably only cost about the same as you are paying for your field now but you will have a stable too, and hopefully some good people around for support from whom you can learn.

Call the BHS too they can give welfare advice, even if you are not a member. They will be helpful and non-judgemental.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

3Beasties said:



			A thread was started earlier this afternoon and after a few of us said that we thought it was un-called for it was deleted, it had turned into a bit of a witch hunt with people dragging old videos up from Youtube!
		
Click to expand...

Ah right. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (22 March 2010)

KingCharles said:



			This is a wind up right??

You firstly start a thread about how you are always being reported to the rspca, and how you feel its unfounded. Then you start another thread, to have  a moan about how she misbehaved when you rode her. 

This horse did not get in this condition over night! This has obviously gone on for some time. As for those who are posting about the OP being a careing worried owner??? Are we reading the same posts?

The Op is not on here asking for advice, they are on here moaning about how bad there poor mare is behaving under saddle, and how much of an inconveinance it is to be reported by the rspca. Every bit of advice has been palmed off with a blaze' response or a pathetic excuse. i dont for one miniute beleive this horse is getting any more feed, or that money is being spent on it. it seems to me that for as long as the poor thing is able to stand you will continue to ride her.  You are now at a stage where you are just tellign us all what we want to hear to shut us up. I woudl be mortified if i had a horse in yoru condition, i woudl nto be putting photos up and moaning about how bad they went for me under saddle. Is this some sort of perverse attempt of attention seeking?

Im sorry but if i lived near you, i would call out every horse charirty that would listen, intill this mare was removed from your care. Its one thing that your mare looks like a redwings case, but to be riding it as well!!!! you are having a laugth!!

I guess the op wont have wheezy come out to help becasue either they are a)in denial b) dont want to loose out on the attention this poor mare is gaining the op  or c) dosntt want anyone to know how this mare is really kept!

This horse needs help asap!!!! A vet out now today, is a good place to start!!!
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell do you think you are judging me and my horse like that. AS A MATTER OF FACT i share a field with someone with 40+ years of horse experience, we went out to find a nutritionalist and bought alpha A oil, sugarbeet, pink powder etc my vet is coming out in april and will get the dentist out aswell. so i HAVE been taking the advice from everyone on here so before you start with your sarcastic comments and terrible spelling i suggest you pm me if you really feel the need to B!tch like that.


----------



## lilly1 (22 March 2010)

The thing is all the powders and potions in the world aren't going to help if she has terrible  teeth or another underling condition.  I really would be looking at getting the vet out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Vizslak (22 March 2010)

Everyone has given very good advice and I hope you follow it. 
IMO april is not soon enough for the vet to be coming out, she needs a vet asap, if it was my horse I would have had the vet out already but you should be getting the vet this week, in the next few days. 
Also, and this will sound harsher than it's meant, if you can't put brushing boots on a horse the right way up (second pic you posted) you are not competant enough to be caring for her dietry needs on your own. You need some help, the mare can't continue like she is. IMO she has dropped more weight and is looking generally poorer, duller and more fed up than she did in the first pictures.


----------



## Tinypony (22 March 2010)

When did she lose her foal Jadey?


----------



## MontyandZoom (22 March 2010)

lilly1 said:



			The thing is all the powders and potions in the world aren't going to help if she has terrible  teeth or another underling condition.  I really would be looking at getting the vet out sooner rather than later.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! People honestly do mean just to help. If there is a problem with her teeth or back etc then you might as well just light a bonfire with some £20 notes rather than buy the feed. It won't help her if there is something else going on.

Can you not get the vet out this week? The call out shouldn't be too much and you can get her properly looked over.


----------



## joeanne (22 March 2010)

Jadey, you must be able to see why people are so heated over this.
Lady is far from looking the picture of health. And nobody with 40+ years of experience would advocate riding a horse in her current condition.
April is too long to be waiting to see a vet. She needs to see a vet NOW, whilst there is still a chance of putting her right. 
The poster is right in saying she didnt get like this overnight, so you must have realised a while back that she needed to see not only a vet, but a good dentist and nutritionalist as well.
I do appreciate these things all cost money, but it is your duty as Lady's owner to provide the things she needs. 
But be honest.....if you were not Lady's owner and saw her looking as she does, would you not be concerned for her? Thats all everyone here is showing.....concern for Lady.
I really really do think you should take weezy up on her offer. Its a very kind offer, and maybe weezy can see something that is perhaps being missed.....fresh set of eyes and all that! 
I dont doubt that you love Lady, just your understanding of her needs.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

my vet is coming out in april and will get the dentist out aswell. so i HAVE been taking the advice from everyone on here
		
Click to expand...

Next month?! But you were urged to get the vet and dentist when you posted about her weeks ago...


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (22 March 2010)

touchstone said:



			To be honest, if the cause of her condition is pain related (and from watching the vids I strongly believe that it is) then extra feed isn't going to put her right.  This horse needs a proper veterinary examination as soon as possible as well as feed addressing.
		
Click to expand...

what Vids? :S i havent posted any vids on here


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (22 March 2010)

Tinypony said:



			When did she lose her foal Jadey?
		
Click to expand...

over a year ago. was about december 2008....why? x


----------



## ester (22 March 2010)

agreed, which is why people feel so frustrated, suggesting getting a vet in april is utterly ridiculous, this mare needed to see the vet months ago. 

I would have said the mare was 10 years older than she is  though I suspect this might not be the case if she was having foals not that long ago


----------



## joeanne (22 March 2010)

Jadey you need to start reading the posts.
Get a vet out ASAP (read that as tomorrow!)
Get a dentist out ASAP (as soon as can be booked)
Get advice on her diet ASAP (qualified advice, not "some lady up the yard")

Just so you understand the seriousness an example.....say Lady has something wrong with her liver. The longer you leave getting a vet to her to diagnose and treat, the more damage is done. Once the liver drops below a certain % it cannot recover! You would loose your mare. Gone. Forever.
Whatever is going on with your girl needs a vet to diagnose, advise, and treat any underlying issues.
Thats something you cannot do. Nor can your friend with 40+ years experience. Because like you, she is not a vet!
If you do not have the money to provide the care, then I am sorry, but you shouldnt have the mare.


----------



## galaxy (22 March 2010)

Well done for getting some different feed.  Step in the right direction.  Is the vet doing the teeth or are you getting an EDT?  Cause I would bring the vet appointment forward if you can?  I actually thought from your previous post a vet had seen her recently?  I am probably completely wrong.

I can understand why you haven't taken Weezy up on her offer.  I have been on this forum for quite a while and know that Weezy is a genuine person, but Jadey hasn't been around that long.  Could you imagine what her parents would say if she told them she was meeting a perfect stranger off a forum?  It's on the news all the time!  We know Weezy is genuine, but I can perfectly understand why she might be hesitant.  It doesn't mean she isn't grateful or she's being difficult.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 March 2010)

Jadey, Kingcharles stating what is obvious, looks like you asked for advice before and from the looks of it, not taken any notice. So you are either very young or very stupid!


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2010)

I am sorry, but this mare looks worse than she did before. You MUST stop riding or lungeing her, and get a full vet check on her, including bloods. I cannot believe you are still considering either riding or lungeing. 

When the RSPCA are called again, which they will be if this mare does not improve urgently, your only defence is to have had such a vet check and be following the vet's advice to the letter. I am not joking here.

You really have to wake up to this situation !!! I am shocked at your lack of action. Disgusted.

If I saw this horse, I WOULD CALL THE RSPCA MYSELF !!!!  Please get a grip !!!! In fact, if I knew your location I would do it right now.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (22 March 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Jadey, Kingcharles stating what is obvious, looks like you asked for advice before and from the looks of it, not taken any notice. So you are either very young or very stupid!
		
Click to expand...

why is everyone saying im not taking notice of their advice, of course i am  if you read the things iver said before about calling my vet and arranging them to come out (earliest they can come out is beginning of april) and the fact i went out and got proffesional advice on feed and got some new feed to try her on....and id rather say im very young


----------



## pastie2 (22 March 2010)

To be honest I think you can give sound advice to the OP untill you are all blue in the face. I dont think she is listening, the fact that a vet is not coming to see this mare untill April beggars belief. The fact that she thinks that it is reasonable to even ride the poor thing in the first place make me think that she should not be looking after a thread worm let alone a poor old mare, who has obvious serious issues, it certainly doesnt take an expert to see that. The thing that seems to upset her most is the fact that she didnt enjoy her hack! Sorry to be so blunt but I dont think she will learn a thing from all this very good advice. As for the RSPCA well there is no suprise there. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## KingCharles (22 March 2010)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			Who the hell do you think you are judging me and my horse like that. AS A MATTER OF FACT i share a field with someone with 40+ years of horse experience, we went out to find a nutritionalist and bought alpha A oil, sugarbeet, pink powder etc my vet is coming out in april and will get the dentist out aswell. so i HAVE been taking the advice from everyone on here so before you start with your sarcastic comments and terrible spelling i suggest you pm me if you really feel the need to B!tch like that.
		
Click to expand...

keep telling your self that your a good horse owner!!

If i knew where you lived that horse would be seized by a horse charity by now. You share your field with an experienced horse person? Are they blind??

That horse needs a vet now! Why now are you suddenly buying her feed and suppliments? You should of been feeding her correctly from the word go. Owning a horse is a privilidge, it isnt a god given right. That mare needs more than food chucked at her, she needs a good looking over by a vet at least. I don't know how you sleep at night! Im not bitching, im just disgusted at the state of your horse!!!


----------



## lilly1 (22 March 2010)

Why cant the vet come out until April?  if that is the case what would you do in an emergency situation?  i would be changing vets pronto.


----------



## eggs (22 March 2010)

Jadeyy

If I were you I would call your vet asap - hopefully they are a specialist equine vet and not a small animal vet - and stress to them the urgency.  My vet will always come out the same day if necessary and certainly they should be able to give you an appointment within a day or two of your call.

You could be wasting your money on the extra feed if there is an underlying medical condition that needs resolving first.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (22 March 2010)

shysmum said:



			If I saw this horse, I WOULD CALL THE RSPCA MYSELF !!!!  Please get a grip !!!! In fact, if I knew your location I would do it right now.
		
Click to expand...

oh please....get a grip
so now im getting threats? have you taken ANY notice of what ive been saying? obviously not....


----------



## Bowen4Horses (22 March 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Jadey, Kingcharles stating what is obvious, looks like you asked for advice before and from the looks of it, not taken any notice. So you are either very young or very stupid!
		
Click to expand...

she is young. and is probably finding the whole situation very upsetting.  there's no doubt she loves the horse. but for some reason isn't (can't?) act quickly enough. 

jadeyy, please get the vet out tomorrow. or take me up on my offer? just think how ace it'd be to get her fixed, so you can have her all beautiful and shiny again. xxx


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 March 2010)

I'm begining to think Jadeyy just wants the attention not the advice and buggar the poor mare.


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2010)

I am hoping that this thread is removed from the forum, as this is a very serious situation. It is very distressing for members to see these pictures, give advice, and get no reassurances of a vet check back. 

I am sorry, but if this is not resolved via a vet exam urgently, you are facing a possible prosecution under the Animal Welfare Act 2006 for failing to provide necessary care and attention, resulting in unneccessary suffering. I have PM'd the moderator, and hopefully he/she will close this thread down and/or be able to talk some sense into you.

Do you really want to be facing a possible prosecution Jadey ?


----------



## KingCharles (22 March 2010)

So you found an equine nutritionist did you? Where did you find them to? What did they advise? What feed regime did they advise? Amounts ect? What is her body weight? 

What exact feed are you now going to feed her and how often? When did you worm her and what did you use? (you would also need to know her body weight to worm her correctly) 

Are you making allowances for the fact that she has missing teeth and may have problems with her mouth? 

Does she have a field shelter? How many acers is the field and how many horses does she sahre it with. 

What is the vet comeing out to do? What did the vet advise when you spoke to them?

Only when you can answer these questions will i be able to believe that you are actually , doing something productive about this mare. 

You question who i am? I am someone who has spent years picking up the pieces from horse owners like you!! 

I see you noticed my bad spelling, so you are able to comprehend the difference between right and wrong!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (22 March 2010)

johnrobert said:



			I'm begining to think Jadeyy just wants the attention not the advice and buggar the poor mare.
		
Click to expand...

I read this thread at lunchtime and was appalled at the photos of the mare - I did look at the original thread but the photo on there has been moved in Photobucket so cannot be viewed.

Now I have come back and read some of the replies from the OP - which quite frankly border on the 'smart arse' type of response - I am beginning to think you are right here Johnrobert   That poor mare


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 March 2010)

I agree with getting the vet out asap. Why can't your vets comeout till April? My vets comeout streight away if there is a prob. I would push them for an appointment sooner or call another vet out.


----------



## pastie2 (22 March 2010)

This is most distressing to us all, just to know this mare is in this dire straight and we cant do anything about it. If you post pictures of a horse in that condition you are bound to get a reaction. To all the people who have given sound advice you dont seem to have taken on board. We have got a grip, its you who needs to get one.  Vets come out at a moments notice by the way!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (22 March 2010)

thanks for everyons comments, but im going now. off to sort the horses out and give them dinner. wont be on again tonight.....goodbye all...x


----------



## mini-eventer (22 March 2010)

I am not going to comment on the horses condition because I feel enough has been said. I agree she is very poor and the OP needs help.

However she does sound young and I can understand why she has not taken up the offer of help from a stranger over the internet. I am sure some of you know weezey and can vouch for her & I think her offer is very generous. But I do think we should be VERY carefull about encoraging young people to meet strangers of the internet.


OP you know your horse need help that is why you are asking on here. I commend you for that. Now follow up on their advice get a vet & an experienced person to look at your horse and give you advice. You could even get a knowledgable instructor to come have a look and give you advice. Even a knowlegable livery yard owner/manager would probably be willing to have a look at her if you ask them nicely and tell them you are struggling. Ask your parents to help support you with this.

Good luck x


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2010)

Actually - is this poster for real ? Is this a horrible hoax ? I've had my suspicions for a while now. I know, absolutely know, that the RSPCA would not have left this if they had seen this horse. Lying about the vet - WHY ???Where the photos come from I don't know. 

I think poster may not be what she claims to be. If she is, I've said what I think above.

Please please can this thread be removed, as either way there is nothing anyone can do in cyber-space, as the OP has had advice till we are blue in the face, ignoring it, and it is very distressing for all genuine horse lovers. Thankyou !


----------



## hussar (22 March 2010)

Jadey, I've been reading the threads on you and your mare but haven't posted yet as everything I would have advised has already been said. But I do want to add my weight to the advice to get your vet out (or another vet if yours really can't come till April) within the next day or two. You strike me as really young - I'm probably old enough to be your granny, but I've been around horses even longer than your field sharer, and I know a sickly horse when I see one. I have a 20yo retired Arab and if he looked even half as poor as Lady I'd be really ashamed of myself.

If your vet is fobbing you off because you're 'just a kid', please get your field sharer or your parents to speak to him/her and insist on an early visit. Lady is relying on you totally for the help she needs; it's quite a responsibility and I think you too need help to make her better. Weezy's offer to come over and advise is generous and would be very useful to you; to allay fears about meeting 'a stranger from the internet' you could make sure someone else was there too - in any case, two people listening to and remembering advice is always better than one!

You've done the right thing in asking for advice - very clearly it's 'get a vet asap'. So please do it.


----------



## ester (22 March 2010)

Oh no the RSPCA would absolutely have left it like this........ did you miss carrot and spud?

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=151607339174


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2010)

not on my patch they wouldn't.


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2010)

sorry, but the message got mixed up - as i say, not on my patch.


----------



## Shysmum (22 March 2010)

I believe any of the horse welfare charities would take action in this case. Such a shame, if this story is true.


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

Hey peeps. Let's just all chill a bit yeah?

For all those saying she's not taking advice, the vet is coming out and the dentist it coming out. All booked, advice taken. Progress. 
Feed is upped, hay is upped,ruggies are upped.
Progres, progress, progress.

Right now you have one girl who is scared to open her _own_ help post thread! So I think we all just need to back off, leave this post to ashes now, and then in 4 weeks times, all be awaiting a lovely post of a very much different mare no doubt 

I cannot commend Jadey enough at the minute, for how much lynching there has been on this, she's still come on each time and faced it like it or not,and HAS taken everyone's comments on board as all have been saying the same thing! 

So I'm going to put a lovely happy post up, and hope to the heavens this post will lie dormant...sound good to everyone else?


----------



## greenlivery (22 March 2010)

Its great you have asked for peoples advice, perhaps ask a vet to have a look at her and give her a general health check and talk through a new feeding plan for your horse, and like others have suggested, maybe some time off to gain some weight and recover from losing so much over the winter. Good luck with your mare. Hopefully she makes a grand recovery and you can post some lovely new photos of her for everyone to see.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (22 March 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Hey peeps. Let's just all chill a bit yeah?

For all those saying she's not taking advice, the vet is coming out and the dentist it coming out. All booked, advice taken. Progress. 
Feed is upped, hay is upped,ruggies are upped.
Progres, progress, progress.

Right now you have one girl who is scared to open her _own_ help post thread! So I think we all just need to back off, leave this post to ashes now, and then in 4 weeks times, all be awaiting a lovely post of a very much different mare no doubt 

I cannot commend Jadey enough at the minute, for how much lynching there has been on this, she's still come on each time and faced it like it or not,and HAS taken everyone's comments on board as all have been saying the same thing! 

So I'm going to put a lovely happy post up, and hope to the heavens this post will lie dormant...sound good to everyone else?




Click to expand...

sorry, i really wanted to say i agree, but in doing so i've stopped it lying dormant...

anyway, i agree with every word. let's let it lie and look forward to the pictures of lady looking FABULOUS soon. xxx


----------



## koeffee (22 March 2010)

Hi, you have some good advise, please listen, you do sound very young, and  i know if i was attacked like this i wouldnt come and ask for help again on here!! Any vet will come asap if asked, please ring your vet and ask for an urgent visit, i know its hard but you want your mares best interest tended too. Your yard owners is also liable if a horse is not looked after properly, as most have said, stop riding her, just gentle walks on the lead, make sure she eats here food on here own, bring her out of the field if she shares with others, and ask a local farmer to put a big bale in the field(if your aloud?). Some horse are slow eaters so when they get into there food the others have eaten it!! i know i have one who i have to bring in daily to feed due to being a slow eater, and the fact she cut her leg and cut the artery and nearly bled to death but there you go!!!! hope things improve soon and good luck. spring is nearly here some the grass will come through one day.


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

koeffee said:



			Hi, you have some good advise, please listen, you do sound very young, and  i know if i was attacked like this i wouldnt come and ask for help again on here!! Any vet will come asap if asked, please ring your vet and ask for an urgent visit, i know its hard but you want your mares best interest tended too. Your yard owners is also liable if a horse is not looked after properly, as most have said, stop riding her, just gentle walks on the lead, make sure she eats here food on here own, bring her out of the field if she shares with others, and ask a local farmer to put a big bale in the field(if your aloud?). Some horse are slow eaters so when they get into there food the others have eaten it!! i know i have one who i have to bring in daily to feed due to being a slow eater, and the fact she cut her leg and cut the artery and nearly bled to death but there you go!!!! hope things improve soon and good luck. spring is nearly here some the grass will come through one day.
		
Click to expand...

Pkease read the previous post.

Is now not exercised. At all.
Vet is booked to come.
Dentist is booked to come.
Feed has now been changed and upped on advice.

Sorted. End.


----------



## Minxie (22 March 2010)

clipcloppop said:



			sorry, i really wanted to say i agree, but in doing so i've stopped it lying dormant...

anyway, i agree with every word. let's let it lie and look forward to the pictures of lady looking FABULOUS soon. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Hey clipcloppop.  I hear what your saying for sure and I hope any of my posts have been supportive - that was certainly how they were intended.

I think the problem though is that regardless of age or financial circumstances - its hideously difficult keeping horses as we know and to do so without her parental support must make it doubly so - but unfortunately none neither of these reasons make the situation any better for the mare. 

I'm sure its no consolation to the OP but I don't think the majority of posters are being 'mean' as much as frustrated.  I know myself my first thought about it taking two weeks for a vet to visit seemed odd - although I obviously don't know the facts so I'm not prepared to damn the girl for it.  But if there is any doubt at all about this then perhaps there is doubt about her new feeding regime. 

I truly hope she hasn't been scared off the forum as she will definitely learn loads for people advice   And she is perfectly entitled to take what she wants from it and ignore the rest like the rest of us do


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

shysmum said:



			I know, absolutely know, that the RSPCA would not have left this if they had seen this horse.
		
Click to expand...

Carrot & Spud, anyone?


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2010)

hussar said:



			You strike me as really young - I'm probably old enough to be your granny, but I've been around horses even longer than your field sharer, and I know a sickly horse when I see one. I have a 20yo retired Arab and if he looked even half as poor as Lady I'd be really ashamed of myself.

If your vet is fobbing you off because you're 'just a kid', please get your field sharer or your parents to speak to him/her and insist on an early visit.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly certain she's older than people are giving her credit for. Profile says 17, in fact, mere days off 18.


----------



## pastie2 (22 March 2010)

Good, if thats what it takes and she is sorted, job well done by us all!!!


----------



## TicTac (22 March 2010)

Personally I dont think she looks much better and I'm sorry if that offends you and She also looks like she's got a touch of rain scald. I certainly wouldn't be riding her in that state let alone lunging her!

She obviously is in need of some good grass but failing that I would start by offering her as much hay as she can eat. Try worming her as well.

Too many people tell you what you want to hear but I will tell you what I see.


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

TicTac said:



			Personally I dont think she looks much better and I'm sorry if that offends you and She also looks like she's got a touch of rain scald. I certainly wouldn't be riding her in that state let alone lunging her!

She obviously is in need of some good grass but failing that I would start by offering her as much hay as she can eat. Try worming her as well.

Too many people tell you what you want to hear but I will tell you what I see.
		
Click to expand...


And I'll repeat, again, what has already been said!

To sum up what ha snow been repeated 3 times:

*She is now NOT being worked in anyway.

Her feed is now of an appropriate suitable regime, as taken from all the advice taken given.

Adlib hay now sorted.

The vet is BOOKED.

The dentist is BOOKED,

Worming sorted now too.

Has help at hand with her.
*


----------



## soph21 (22 March 2010)

cougar said:



			Ok. This horse is extremely poor. I looked at the pics last time but didn't post. I cannot see an improvement, sorry. If she were mine, I would in no circumstance work her in anyway what so ever. Lunging can be more of a work out than hacking and schooling. What she needs is her teeth checked, a worm count done and a proper feeding regime. Sorry if this sounds harsh but I do not see any point in beating around the bush and saying she looks better when she so clearly does not. For the horses benefit I am being straight with you.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What Cougar said.

IMO I would be rugging her up to the eyeballs, feeding her as much as she can eat. I certainly wouldn't ride it.
I dont want to sound harsh but if I saw you riding her letting her sweat etc Id complain too!!!
There is no point in even lunging her with or without a pessoa! She has no fat to make in to muscle!!!!
Has she been wormed recently?


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

*wanders around invisibily*

*ouch...wall*


----------



## rushyj (22 March 2010)

*slaps binky to prove she still here*


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

*doesn't beleive in violence*

LOL.

*hands out jelly tots to all*


Everyone like jelly tots right?


----------



## jens (22 March 2010)

I dont have too much to say other than you need to get as much professional help and advice as you can.
Ditto everyone for getting vet sooner (tomorrow!) rather than later.

I made the tough decision to have my 29yr old full TB PTS in oct 09 because I didnt think she could cut another winter. She was having 4 feeds a day (all summer) as recommended by dodson horrel advisors, as much grass as she could stuff in and haylege, her teeth were up to date and the vet had given her a full work over and declared her fit (heart, lungs, bloods etc) for her age, but still she wouldnt gain weight. I didnt think it fair to try and get through another winter and though it broke my heart she went peacefully on 18th oct. Possibly the hardest decision ever but I knew, and still know it was the right one. 

The below pic is her the day before she went. IMO her condition is much much better than you mare so please get the professional advice you obviously need. 

Also, my mare hadnt been ridden since the summer before and was always rugged in even the slightest rain!


----------



## sykokat (22 March 2010)

I luurrrvvve jelly tots!!!!


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 March 2010)

Jens your mare at the age of 29 looks beautifull and bless you for putting her first.


----------



## Minxie (22 March 2010)

jens said:



			The below pic is her the day before she went. IMO her condition is much much better than you mare so please get the professional advice you obviously need. 






Click to expand...

Wow Jen she looked amazing which definitely belies her 29 years.  Look at the shine on her coat and although a wee bit of rib showing she kept the weight on her brilliantly.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (22 March 2010)

( Lady ) Such a majestic name, for such a sorry looking creature, Is there no one in the area with conections to the RSPCA, if this horse has been reported would the RSPCA not have the address of where this horse is kept?....perhaps then an organisation who thinks the condition of this horse is unaceptable could get involved. (carrot & spud)


----------



## WoopsiiD (22 March 2010)

I was going to post a pic of Astra who we had pts before winter but didn't know if I should.
Astra was 42 when she went. The decision was made as she was loosing condition during the fleeting days of summer and by autumn we knew she would never make it through winter.
Midway throught Summer-loosing condition





She has the same dipped back as Lady and the hip bones are starting to jut out. This makes me think that Lady may be older than 18. She too had bald patches, these were described as 'Equine Bedsores' by the vet, created when she lay down and had difficulty getting up.


----------



## redcascade (22 March 2010)

I know there is really no need for me to comment on this but I can't help myself! I think that the condition the mare is in is appauling and there is no wonder you have been reported!
On previous pages people were saying that 
'if the OP is under 18, and parents dont know anything about horses/animals they probably wont be willing to pay for lots of vets visits/expensive feed!'
Well, I am 16 and I most certainly would not let my horse get in such a state, I may be under 18 but I am still responsible enough to know if a horse is in good health or not, even the stupidest of people would know that that horse is very poorly. Also, my parents don't really know much about horses and I understand the money issue BUT at the end of the day, if these people can't afford them then frankly they shouldn't have the animals, the animal comes first and if people are too selfish to take this into account then they shouldn't be allowed to own horses!
I dread to think what the other horses in the OP's possesion look like.
I cannot believe that the RSPCA hasn't taken this animal away


----------



## skewby (22 March 2010)

Haven't read all, but isn't April next week??  Calm down everyone, sheesh


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

*jelly tots*


----------



## Megan_T (22 March 2010)

skewby said:



			Haven't read all, but isn't April next week??  Calm down everyone, sheesh
		
Click to expand...

I believe the issue is that the OP asked for advice on the mare weeks ago and seemed to take her time getting the vet out. But it is good news that there seems to be some progress.

Jadey - it's great that you seem to be taking some advice (albeit with some help from the wonderful Blink!) but please, just bear in mind, if you cannot give this mare what she needs, then you must consider a new home for her. I hope you are smart enough to realise if this is the case. I know you are young, but that is no excuse for ignorance when caring for a horse. We all need to learn, but you should learn before you get a horse of your own, not during. 

I really, really hope we get to see some pics of Lady looking much healthier soon. She deserves to be looked after.


----------



## redcascade (22 March 2010)

Haha! Sorry Binky, *takes jelly tot* didn't read your previous posts  I understand that she is now sorting it, but something should have been done before the mare got into this state, just my opinion  Makes me feel alot better knowing this but will be happier when I see pictures with some improvement


----------



## 3Beasties (22 March 2010)

Binky I think you need this smilie.......


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

Nothing that can change that though so only thoughts to the future are any good really 

*hands jelly tot*

Who likes the yellow and orange ones? Free to takers! I don't.....lol!


----------



## alicep (22 March 2010)

ok so i havnt been on here in ages and so i didnt see the post made a while ago about this which some people have referred to, but  is this horse a rescue? and if not how the hell did she get in this condition?


----------



## Suzie86 (22 March 2010)

IMO she is very skinny. Think you should def stop riding her, get the vet out and teeth done etc. needs more hay and a stable.




ONLY JOKING BINKY HAHA!!  come on people stop being so mean i know you all have the best interests of the horse at heart but the way some people put their opinions across can be very harsh!!! This doesnt mean i disagree with the great advice in any way though!!


----------



## HollyWoozle (22 March 2010)

Now all I can think about is jelly tots. ****.


----------



## jens (22 March 2010)

Minxie said:



			Wow Jen she looked amazing which definitely belies her 29 years.  Look at the shine on her coat and although a wee bit of rib showing she kept the weight on her brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I had such a battle to keep her looking good but knew in my heart she wouldnt have made the winter. She had to live out as she box walked like mad and obv lost condition doing that and even super duper heavy rugs with underrugs struggled to keep her warm the previous winter. Ironically, to make me feel 'slightly' better after she went, the very next day rained non stop and I knew she would have been miserable.


----------



## misterjinglejay (22 March 2010)

I've been a lurker on these threads, but now the jelly tots are being handed round....
I'M HERE! I eat any colour BTW


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

misterjay said:



			I've been a lurker on these threads, but now the jelly tots are being handed round....
I'M HERE! I eat any colour BTW
		
Click to expand...

that actually just made me burst out laughing.

Welcome to any colour....*though looks possesively at the reds and purples*

lmfao


----------



## guido16 (22 March 2010)

Binky,

Are you a friend of the OP?

Just wondered as you seem to have more knowledge of the situation that others. 
Or maybe I`m reading it wrong and just need some Jelly tots!


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2010)

Nope hadnt spoken prior to HHO!

You just need jelly tots in your life  *hands jelly tots out again*


----------



## Laafet (23 March 2010)

QR - have been lurking on this thread but feel I should just say something. I do think that Lady really needs to see a vet before blindly changing feed etc and really if you are to consult a nutritionist it would be better to have one come out (and they do) for proper advice as what you say on the phone and reality may be different (no offence there but what you assess as poor may be different to theirs). I used to live not far from where she is kept and can vouch that there are two really good equine practices that will come out within a day of calling for non emergency work so I see no reason why she could not be seen this week. There are also a number of great livery yards around that area too. The video was not great viewing, a horse is not for ragging about a field and she was clearly not enjoying it all.
I was wondering why she was in foal and what was the reason for her losing it? This could point to the problems she is having now.
Also final point, there is a very good horsey charity just down the road - The Blue Cross is a fantastic charity and would probably be of great help/advice if OP gives them a call.


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2010)

ljpinkhorse said:



			Amymay I find your comment incredibly rude tbh. I have loaned and shared horses before and they have all been looked after very well -I have never once been told a horse in my care was in anything other than  perfect condition. 

The riding schools in my area - I'm not responsible for the diet /care of the horses and as the one I went to when I was learning to ride ( 5 or so years ago) had ponys and horses in very poor condition - despite being BHS registered. I dont see how any of that was my fault .
		
Click to expand...

I'm pleased for you that you've been complimented on your care of horses in the past.  However, if your management skills lead you to believe that this mare is in anything _but_ poor condition - then I would seriously question those who complimented your management skills too.

As for riding schools - of course horses in poor condition are not your fault.  However, it is your duty to ensure that cases of neglect like that are reported to the relevant authorities - the BHS and the Council


----------



## rushyj (23 March 2010)

Trust me you wont get jelly tots off binky I have tried and nearly lost me arms!!!  *puts on armour to mount an assult on the jelly tots*

I too have been sitting back on this one as all that was needed to be said has been said.  Binky stepped in and sent her a PM at the start of all of this to offer help and advice and has been in contact via PM all through.  The girl has taken everyones advice on board and has acted on all of it.

I must admit this whole thing has left me a bit cold tbh.  I know the mare should not have gotten into that condition and I know all of you have the knowledge and previous fantastic form with horses but this was a young girl asking for advice!!  It was not like she came on here showing riding photos not saying there was a problem.  Of course she was not going to be able to answer every post on here she was to be fair at times too scared to open her own advice thread...  I think a long hard look at how we all deal with these sort of posts is needed and quite frankly Binky deserves a medal for repeatedly saying the same thing and not joining the mob culture.

Rant over.  lol


----------



## quirky (23 March 2010)

Rushyj - So Binky has been in touch via PM.
She/he only has the OP's word that she has taken and acted on the advice. Looking at the pictures from now and the original post (approx 2 weeks to 1 month I think), there appears to be a deterioration.

So, unless Binky has actually been to see the mare and seen the changes being made, I struggle to see how she can keep fighting the OP's corner on this.

I can say anything on a forum, doesn't mean I've done what I say I'm going to do, same for everybody else.

FWIW, I don't think anything anybody can say will make a difference here, the OP seems to be rather 'above' the whole situation from what I can see. I don't know how anybody can look at a horse in that condition and not do anything about it until some random forum members implore her to do so. Even then, the OP just seems so laid back about it all.


----------



## rushyj (23 March 2010)

Quirky I totally agree we only have the word of the OP but all I am saying is what more can we expect on here, we can only go on peoples word.  The RsPCa were involved and they were less concerned than the people on here were.  I say good for Binky that someone has got contact with the OP cause from the reaction on here if I was her I would not be opening it for a quick read.  That is my point.


----------



## Achinghips (23 March 2010)

There's no mob culture. OP posted a few weeks ago asking for advice.  She was given lots of this by mature, thoughtful responses from many HHO members, myself included, who spent their time and generosity of spirit in thinking hard and posting. Diplomacy was paramount for the welfare of the mare as were well thought through responses.
This "kid gloves" approach does not appear to have worked as well as HHO members thought it would: 
The new photos in this second thread, not only are more upsetting to see than the first, they also indicate that the advice has not been followed, quickly enough or precisely enough. 
For example, her feeding regime is still too scant for a TB's needs and she is still not seeing the gravity of the situation, if she did she would have got the dentist and vet out long ago - and wormed her mare. She is also still not feeding ad lib hay but "chucking a few more slices out" to the herd.
She also started out by complaining that she kept being reported to the RSPCA and even in her second post she complains about her horses behaviour, she never began either posts concerned with her horses welfare, but more her own feelings.
In retrospect, I feel I wasted my time in providing advice and have sadly cast my pearls before swine - and all this time, the poor mare appears from what I have viewed, to be starving.


----------



## rushyj (23 March 2010)

I understand all of what you are saying and I totally agree with all of it, the mare should never have gotten into that condition.  All I am trying to say is that we should be careful not to deter people who genuinely need help (and the OP clearly did) from posting.


----------



## MontyandZoom (23 March 2010)

I have to agree that, although I totally get what Binky is saying, people can't help but get upset by a situation like this. If she is doing something to rectify the situation - GREAT! If not, someone (ie the authorities) needs to intervene.

Unfortunately, if she decides to totally disregard what has been said.....she will most probably not ever post again and we will all be left wondering what happened to the poor sorry mare  Also, I don't think this will be to do with harsh comments, I have found that people who don't take advice, don't take advice in ANY form. 

I know she is only 17 but I am afraid that the horse doesn't care either way. I don't EVER take youth or ignorance as an excuse since help is readily available......if you really want to be helped.


----------



## joos66 (23 March 2010)

Hi, an awful lot of people have been giving you good advice on this thread and YOU MUST START LISTENING.  Your mare is suffering and you need to call in the vet and get her checked over.  She must have underlying problems to  look as she does, as well as not getting enough hard feed/hay. My mare is a very good doer and she has been eating half a bale of good hay per day plus Alpha A and Baileys cubes twice a day and she is well rugged and stabled at night.  This has been a long cold winter, but there are no excuses.  I don't want to be nasty, but I know I would have reported your horse if I had seen her in this condition.  Please, I know you love your horse so do the best thing for her.  If you can't afford the vet or to feed her properly, then you need to sign her over to a horse charity, where she will have the care she needs.  Sorry if this seems harsh, but there is no point in pussy footing round the issue!


----------



## Sparkles (23 March 2010)

Wow, only disappeared for half an hour to feed the neddies...
The gently gently kid gloves approach doesn't seem be working to simmer this down either. Which for the record, I've only done as because it's now getting full of people not reading the whole thread and feeling the need to wade in and throw in their two cents, which have actually,in a post with 20000+ views, already been said and said and said again. And have now been and getting sorted hopefully. As far as I'm aware now, it's a dead topic and nothing else can be said that hasn't been already already.
Here it goes.
For the record there has more been going on than me just 'taking her word for it'.

Yes. I could say I'm bloody related to john whitaker on a forum and nobody need know otherwise [though would be rather gullible to beleive that!].

If you've seen the mare when she first got her at the dealers, you'd have seen a more skinny mare than the one posted, in the middle of summer. Even the most knowledgable horse person has a hard time getting the perfect feed and management routine for an extremely poor doer such as this mare, and YES, I do beleive there are underlying problems with her contributing to this. HOWEVER. OP is young, is her first horse [who was bought out kindness in **** being an under statement condition and dually going for peanuts or PTS] and has now realised she's in over her head which is WHY she came on here to start with. There is slight improvement in the photo's and slight is better than nothing. If you look closely, most of it is considerable muscle wastage, especially across the back topline and quarters, looking from lack of correct work,naturally bad conformation and prolonged use of ill fitting tack. ALL of which is not a 1 1/2 year span for this to have happened and was there on the original purchase but much worse. 

OP I feel, though call me completely naive, gullible, blonde headed or whatever other as you wil, _has_ been trying her heart out to as much knowledge as she can manage and yes it may not have worked, but she HAS been trying. I get the feeling from the yard that is not one full of people like the lovely wonderful horse people on here and mainly inexperienced teenagers. Though as said. It's an internet forum. I could be completely duped and wrong. God forbid I give someone the benefit of the doubt first before judging them. 

Now as far as the chairities are concerned, I am pretty sure, thought it may have changed now so feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but an RSPCA officer has to be there and have the approriate paperwork to remove them. 
Also, they're first port of call is to NOT remove said animal, but to _work with and help _ the owner and try and alleviate and solve said problem. Which, so far if again I'm beleiving everything put [which I don't personally feel she has anything to lie about, as she's been more than honest on here with everything else], changes have been made/going to be made ,ie feed, rugging, veterinary and dentist attention, etc which are the requirements needed. So they cannot physcially do anything more at present until the condition gets any more worse. 

YES. The mare should not have got like this to start with.
YES. Changes need to be made.
*BUT* they are now being made and hopefully the problem shall be sorted. For anyone saying she is not worried about her mare is completely defamatory to her as far as I'm concerned. She's done her best with possible limited knowledge during an EXTREMELY bad year and if you do not have the extra knwoledge and support network that most of us have, then yes it's going to be bloody hard but she's put her hands up and asked for help which I'm, along with wither others, are willing to give.

As for more happening than what's being said inpublic, I've spoken to her, along with RushyJ's consent, and have a standing offer for the mare to bought down to ours as we're not that far away and have more than enough grass and feed and care to sort the mare out for her till a suitable time and then help her keep the condition that way from there on also. Which she has gratefully taken and kept on board and is leaving it till the vet has come out next week to pay for that and see what he/she says first and is going to follow on from whatever action he says to take. I'm willing to help her anyway possible as anything other than that is NOT going to help the situation.

So for those who are saying it's useless defending a pointless OP who seems laid back about it, it's not and I'm not.


----------



## quirky (23 March 2010)

Why do you need rushyj's consent to speak to the OP?

All this cloak and dagger stuff is just bizarre tbh.


----------



## Kat (23 March 2010)

Good to hear all that Binky, personally I was just concerned that the OP seemed to keep replying to argumentative posts and not really letting us know what progress was being made with the mare. It is great to hear that she has now got a friend helping her out. 

It sounded as though she had very little knowledgeable help on hand and it is brilliant that she now has that help as a result of posting here. 

Looking forward to hearing lots of updates on this mare's condition.


----------



## Sparkles (23 March 2010)

RushyJ owns the yard. The consent was for the mare to bought here.


----------



## quirky (23 March 2010)

Binky01 said:



			RushyJ owns the yard. The consent was for the mare to bought here.
		
Click to expand...

Plink!! That was the sound of the penny dropping .

Do be careful. There was a poster on here (now banned) a while back who ended up not being as stupid and clueless as they made themselves out to be. This was after some kind forum member had been over to see them and advise them.

As it happens, no harm was done.

I hope you manage to turn this mare around. Looks like she's going to take alot of tlc.


----------



## picolenicole (23 March 2010)

Well done, OP, Binky01 and RushyJ.  (Thats all I'm going to say)

Good luck with Lady X


----------



## joeanne (23 March 2010)

So Lady is going to Rushyj's???
Happy days!!!!
Well done Jadey!
Well Done Rushyj
.................and the biggest well done to binky!


----------



## Sparkles (23 March 2010)

No,it's just a standing offer


----------



## Amymay (23 March 2010)

Binky01 said:



			No,it's just a standing offer 

Click to expand...

Ah, that's really great.  The OP has now had offers of help and assistance from 4 members of the forum now.

Fantastic.  Can't wait to hear some really great updates from here on in.


----------



## Sparkles (23 March 2010)

Yep, a lot people have their backs too and a couple of other people nearer are helping too I think  I'm hoping in 4 weeks time she'll put a nice healthier looking mare thread up!  x


----------



## wizzlewoo (23 March 2010)

'Enters thread very cautiously' 

Having not read every post since last night and only just picked the thread back up, I wonder have Gastric Ulsers been concidered? This is an assumption based on the un known history of the mare and possibly being an ex racer. We had a mare once on livery that came from a well respected agricultural that had owned her for over 3 years and never managed to get to the bottom of her lack of condition. When she came to my yard i was paranoid to put her out without a rug on for fear that some one would report her to the RSPCA. Shortly after her coming to the yard the vet came out and asked if she had ever been scoped, this i though would have been an obvious thing to have checked but looking through her history the previous vet had never prescribed this! As soon as the scope entered the stomeach there were very large and pussy ulcers, this alone suggested that this was the cause because for them to have reached the stomach was bad enough. After a lengtly treatment of gastro guard the ulsers cleared up but the horses now fussy nature means that she is still a poor doer but the underlying problem that had not been detected for years has gone and she will slowly get better. 
My point is that horse can look very very poor and be very ill and need severe controll and treatment but it can be a lot harder to detect than though. I think the OP really needs to seek vet help and i agree the poor mare look very poor but is it not time HHO left the OP alone and backed off?


----------



## Puppy (23 March 2010)

Binky01 said:



			No,it's just a standing offer 

Click to expand...

Well we had that, and plans for vet/dentist/wormer from the thread a month ago, and yet the mare is still in a bad way with no effective changes made


----------



## Achinghips (23 March 2010)

Binky you're generosity of spirit is phenomenal - and a lesson to us all to take whatever wisdom it brings in the events about to unfold. I really want you to be right, but quite frankly, I agree with Puppy's post above - we've heard it all before.


----------



## reindeerlover (23 March 2010)

Is it too late for the jelly tots? I like the red and black ones too....


----------



## Tempi (23 March 2010)

Im going to add my two pence worth back in.... I have exchanged PMs with Jadeyy and also offered my help as i am near her aswell.  She has told me the vet is coming out to see her horse and that she is going to go from there.  I do believe she wants to do the best for her horse and is trying hard (with little financial backing).  The vet is going to check horses teeth etc and i think that for now this is as far as it goes.  Jadeyy will no doubt post back with an update of how things go with the vets.  She wants to help her horse and has had offers of help from people on the forum so things are moving in the right direction now.


----------



## Kallibear (23 March 2010)

There is slight improvement in the photo's and slight is better than nothing. If you look closely, most of it is considerable muscle wastage, especially across the back topline and quarters, looking from lack of correct work,naturally bad conformation and prolonged use of ill fitting tack.
		
Click to expand...

A voice of reason. Yes, this mare is thin, but her fat covering isn't appalling and it IS better in the second photo. It's mostly muscle wastage. That can come from lack of nutrition but I suspect there is an underlying reason for it. She is NOT emaciated like so many are making out - if she is condition scored correctly (rather than just looking at the photo and having hysterics) she is poor, not emaciated. Going on an on and on about how terrible she is looking isn't helpful and will just make the OP stop listening.

As for those going on about taking up the offers of people coming to help - why on earth would a young girl want to meet up with some stranger she's never met before??!!! I certainly wouldn't be - not only is it dangerous, she only has your word for it that you're experienced. Much better she gets a vet out to have a look and investigate underlying problems (which she has said she is going to do - as it will be her (non-horsey?) parents paying for it I doubt she'll be able to arrange it at the drop of a hat) then take some advice from a officially experienced nutritionist.

The OP obviously cares about her mare and is worried about her condition and is trying to correct it. Her only problem is a lack of knowledge and lack of experienced back up, not of TLC or care. I would imagaine she's heard more than enough of people's opinions of how appalling they think her mare looks and accusing her of not loving her mare enough is just cruel.


----------



## rushyj (23 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			Well we had that, and plans for vet/dentist/wormer from the thread a month ago, and yet the mare is still in a bad way with no effective changes made 

Click to expand...

Binky just decided to be proactive.  She asked me if needed if the mare could come here as we have the space.  The OP has booked her vet to come out next week to see if the problem can be sorted in situ as it were.  If there is an underlying medical problem with this mare then no amount of feeding will resolve this problem.

The OP is then going to take the vets advice and if it is a feeding matter alone then she will let binky know.  I hope she is right too but we all had to learn from someone and without that someone how will this problem be resolved?  The OP stated that she had made changes between the first post and this one and if there is no change and the OP has implemented these changes then it is medical or environmental.


----------



## rushyj (23 March 2010)

*hands farrierlover a jelly tot*


----------



## Achinghips (23 March 2010)

rushyj said:



			Binky just decided to be proactive.  She asked me if needed if the mare could come here as we have the space.  The OP has booked her vet to come out next week to see if the problem can be sorted in situ as it were.  If there is an underlying medical problem with this mare then no amount of feeding will resolve this problem.

The OP is then going to take the vets advice and if it is a feeding matter alone then she will let binky know.  I hope she is right too but we all had to learn from someone and without that someone how will this problem be resolved?  The OP stated that she had made changes between the first post and this one and if there is no change and the OP has implemented these changes then it is medical or environmental.
		
Click to expand...

Binky's proactive, good on her. OP is not, why can't the vet come out today/now?


----------



## reindeerlover (23 March 2010)

HHHHMMMMM...... Good jelly tots....


----------



## Weezy (23 March 2010)

My offer of help still stands too - I am very close by.  As I offered last time, I am happy to help tidy the mare up, etc., and lend an ear/support.  I have many contacts for all care issues that I am happy to pass on.

I think it has already been mentioned, but we have Blue Cross in Burford and they are always happy to help out in these matters too.  Am not sure which vets the OP uses, but I am saddened to hear they cannot come out until next week, Bourton Vale come out on the day they are called, so maybe a change of vets would be a good idea too!

The good news is that the grass is finally growing, so hopefully this blip will pass swiftly and the OP will be better prepared next winter as she is now aware how much the mare drops off


----------



## archoak (23 March 2010)

If it were me I would bite Weezys hand off for the kind offer of help.  Sometimes it's not always easy to see as clearly as others especially if you see the horse everyday.  Good luck


----------



## Magicmillbrook (23 March 2010)

Blimey - whatt an epic post sorry I havent read every response so sorry if I repeat other advice.  My TB came backto me off loan in a similar conditon, I was livid, she had stressed her self into that state by being constantly stabled.  The vet visited and checked teeth, wormed etc.  then 3 months of living out with a good rug, gentle walk, then lunge, then ridden work, add lib haylage and 3 small meals of sugar beet, plain chaff and lucerne pellets along with a feed balancer with pre & pro biotics did the trick.  Our mare was young though.  Good luck wioth your girl


----------



## touchstone (23 March 2010)

I do hope that the vet is made aware that this horse 'plays up' when ridden and checks her back along with other checks.  I think it will be unlikely that this horse will be able to be ridden again tbh, she was sold as an unridden horse initially and I do wonder if this is what has caused a lot of the problems, that she was never physically capable of it for medical reasons/pain?

Whatever the outcome, I am delighted to hear that a vet will be attending  and hope things look up for this mare soon.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 March 2010)

Weezy said:



			My offer of help still stands too - I am very close by.  As I offered last time, I am happy to help tidy the mare up, etc., and lend an ear/support.  I have many contacts for all care issues that I am happy to pass on.

I think it has already been mentioned, but we have Blue Cross in Burford and they are always happy to help out in these matters too.  Am not sure which vets the OP uses, but I am saddened to hear they cannot come out until next week, Bourton Vale come out on the day they are called, so maybe a change of vets would be a good idea too!

The good news is that the grass is finally growing, so hopefully this blip will pass swiftly and the OP will be better prepared next winter as she is now aware how much the mare drops off 

Click to expand...

To add to Binky/RushyJWeezy's generous offers- i am not far away and am a qualified Master Saddler- i would be very happy to refit/advise on saddle/bridle FOC in conjunction with other help ONCE/IF Lady is fit enough to return to work.


----------



## Kat (23 March 2010)

What a lot of lovely kind offers. Jadeyy is very lucky to have found so many people willing to help on here, I hope she takes them up. 

It is easy enough to ensure that she is safe meeting up with people from a forum. If she meets in public (at her field when others are around) makes sure her parents know where she is going and who she is meeting (I'm sure all these posters will provide their full names) when she will be back, and arranges to make a couple of safety phone calls then she should be ok. 

She could also take a friend, or relative with her for extra safety/support.


----------



## brighteyes (23 March 2010)

quirky said:



			Plink!! That was the sound of the penny dropping .

Do be careful. There was a poster on here (now banned) a while back who ended up not being as stupid and clueless as they made themselves out to be. This was after some kind forum member had been over to see them and advise them.

As it happens, no harm was done.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Toffee44 (23 March 2010)

Didnt' really want to post here but here goes...

OP how old are you? You sound young and naive (putting feed in coz every one else has) I am young and naive but I would like to think I was sensible enough to ask for help from a professional or hand this horse over to some whos actions and knowledge is better than some words on a forum where nobody knows you.  I am beginning to think you own a horse for the status of it. 

I know and understand money might be a problem but if you own a horse a vet comes with that responsability. As does farrier, decent feed and dentist. 

I also think it was cruel to ride her in this condition. Take her out in hand if you want her to get out of the field. What worries me is she looks like my mare when I got her, shes put all her energy into putting on a coat to keep warm than put on weight, can I note three good feeds a day and she came back up bouncing nothing special nothing fancy just three feeds of alfa a oil, conditioning nuts, sugarbeet and some mineral powder. If you clipped her I bet she will look much worse and you will see her true underweight figure. 

I feel that you have the advantage as this is either a complete scam and your winding genuine people up or you know that the horse charity world is struggling at the moment so by doing the bare minimum you can keep them and the RSPCA happy. The RSPCA will not do anything until this mare is on the floor or worse which is where it will go if don't take this seriously. 

**END**


----------



## Tinypony (23 March 2010)

Isn't this getting a bit repetetive?


----------



## Toffee44 (23 March 2010)

Its not different to the previous thread from this person.


----------



## Tinypony (23 March 2010)

That's what I mean, it's like being in a revolving door.  We keep saying the same things, giving the same advice.  It's all been said before so why repeat it?  Maybe it would be an idea to wait a few days and see if the offers of help are taken up?


----------



## KingCharles (24 March 2010)

I was waiting for my questions to be answerd. If a nutritionist has been spoken with and if feed has been changed, then the OP would have no problem answering the questions i asked. The fact that she has not, ands that the people vouching for her have not either. Leave me feeling like the OP is just palming us off and is lying. 

For those people here tryign to peace make, i hope you can live with the potential death of this mare on your conscious, if its turns out the op is lyeing. 

Personally if i was one of these people on here who knew the location of the mare, i woudl of called out the ilph or something that would take notice. So that the horse is then being moniterd by someone who can take action if the horse is not seen to. 

It all seems pretty backwards to me. 

The op stated they had sorted the feed out, then spoke to a nutritonist, then sorted the feed out, then said they where going to worm, then get the vet out , and get the teeth seen . I feel that some of us have asked valid questions to the op and have not had a response. We are nto talkign abotu a 10 year old child here, we are talking about a 17 year old, she is practically an adult.


----------



## ruscara (24 March 2010)

KingCharles said:



			For those people here tryign to peace make, i hope you can live with the potential death of this mare on your conscious, if its turns out the op is lyeing. 

Personally if i was one of these people on here who knew the location of the mare, i woudl of called out the ilph or something that would take notice. So that the horse is then being moniterd by someone who can take action if the horse is not seen to. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Although I agree that there is a basis for concern, given the photographs of this poor mare, I do think that you are being a little ridiculous when you start talking about its potential death being on our conscience!  This is a forum, and I certainly do not consider myself in any way responsible for other members' horses!  
We have given the advice that this girl has asked for.  It is now up to her what she does.


----------



## Maesfen (24 March 2010)

KingCharles said:



			Personally if i was one of these people on here who knew the location of the mare, i woudl of called out the ilph or something that would take notice. So that the horse is then being moniterd by someone who can take action if the horse is not seen to.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this.


----------



## touchstone (24 March 2010)

MFH9 said:



			I have to agree with this.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, as the responsible thing to do this horse does need its care overseen by professionals who can step in if things aren't being done.


----------



## KingCharles (24 March 2010)

ruscara said:



			Although I agree that there is a basis for concern, given the photographs of this poor mare, I do think that you are being a little ridiculous when you start talking about its potential death being on our conscience!  This is a forum, and I certainly do not consider myself in any way responsible for other members' horses!  
We have given the advice that this girl has asked for.  It is now up to her what she does.
		
Click to expand...

not at all, 
the peace makers are trying to tell us all to stop worrying and that they have faith in the op that the mare is now sorted. That we are wasting our time now worrying about it. However, whats to say that this mare is really getting the care she needs. There are possibly people here with the inclination to do what should of been done in the beggining and reported this mare to the relivent welfare charities. If the Op has nothing to hide, and really needs the help then they should welcome the help of a charity. 

I urge those that know the location of the mare, to get the backing of a welfare organisation. Who will legally be able to help this mare if the Op is not forth comeing.


----------



## rushyj (24 March 2010)

I am assuming you are referring to the people who have offered help on this forum?  So let me reply as one of them.

Firstly I do not know the location of the mare.

Secondly the horse has been seen by the RSPCA who deemed her not to be at risk (so I can only take that as you would be happy now as a welfare professional has viewed the horse?)

Thirdly frankly get over yourself.  That is like me accusing you of having a horse on your concience because you chose to put people off offering help on this forum.


----------



## Natch (24 March 2010)

KingCharles said:



			not at all, 
the peace makers are trying to tell us all to stop worrying and that they have faith in the op that the mare is now sorted. That we are wasting our time now worrying about it. However, whats to say that this mare is really getting the care she needs. There are possibly people here with the inclination to do what should of been done in the beggining and reported this mare to the relivent welfare charities. If the Op has nothing to hide, and really needs the help then they should welcome the help of a charity. 

I urge those that know the location of the mare, to get the backing of a welfare organisation. Who will legally be able to help this mare if the Op is not forth comeing.
		
Click to expand...

Your comments are ridiculous.

This whole thread has been started because the RSPCA has been called on the OP, so the horse IS under the attention of a welfare organisation (reputation and knoweledge of welfare organisation is a different debate!)

As for the OP fobbing us off, maybe he/she is, who knows, but that doesn't mean that strangers on an internet forum will be responsible for the mare's death! The Op sought advice - got it - and its entirely THEIR responsibility to see that they act in the best interests of the mare. 

By all means urge people who know the location to call a knowledgeable and proactive equine charity, but don't imply that anyone else is responsible for this mare. By law, if nothing else, the owner and keeper (if different) are responsible for this mare: not bystanders.


----------



## angrovestud (24 March 2010)

The  mare in this condition is very likely to be suffering very badly from LICE they will strip weight off a horse in DAYS and continue stripping weight until they are killed! I have seen it on many many times in the past 25 years of being and working around horses this mares needs treatment.


----------



## touchstone (24 March 2010)

Actually I think it IS our responsibility as a whole to ensure that the best possible outcome happens for this mare, if there is any question that action is not being taken then a good welfare organisation can step in where individuals on here can't.  The RSPCA are quite frankly the last organistaion I would use where horses are concerned.   

By not taking appropriate action in the first place then this mare is possibly being put at additional risk, and a genuine owner would want to work with a good organisation offering advice I would have thought instead of taking it as an insult.  

By standing back and just watching  if we know the whereabouts of this mare we are as guilty of ignoring her plight if nothing else.


----------



## guccigivi2001 (24 March 2010)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			Ok ill start lunging and working without riding  I can't remember the name of the feed but it's some build up food for weight gain and top line. Also apple chaff, oil and plenty of hay  oh and the patches of fur... I researched that she's been bitten by something and it's just gone dry and a bit flakey. Was a bit worse but completely healed now just tiny patches of missing fur which should get better
		
Click to expand...


i wouldnt even lunge her, just turnout in the day, in at night with a nice warm rug, ad lib hay/haylage of a good quality. when i got mine she was just like yous (except grey & hunted to within an inch of her life!) and she had time off till her back wasnt sore & saddle fitted better, turnout, as much hay as she could eat,m dengie alfa-a, alfa-beet (sugar beet but from alfalfa instead of lot of fizzy sugary stuff) and nuts which we just adjusted to a safe level for hre to gain weight nicely without being too full of it... as for the hack from hell, i would probably think about not trying it again till you get her a bit more substantial and then build up her work slowly once you have had her teeth and back checked ebcause this could be a reason contributing to her behaviour... and the one-person-mare thing that sounds just like mine 
good luck tho, shes definitley looking a bit more 'there' in the newer pictures!


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2010)

By standing back and just watching if we know the whereabouts of this mare we are as guilty of ignoring her plight if nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that if anyone does know the whereabouts of this mare wheels will have firmly be put in motion.


----------



## lexibell (24 March 2010)

Firstly, I really do think we all need to calm down abit!

This horse isnt exactly on deaths door, now is it?! yes I would say its condition is poor but I hardly think its going to keel over any minute.

I have actually PM'd Jadey and she is trying to take on board the advice given. thats difficult for anyone to do when they are basically being publicly lynched, so lets give her some credit shes a 17 year old girl, and taking all this flack and still coming on here and answering to people. 

She is a young girl; we do not know how much support she is getting from her parents, in terms of getting vets out etc. 

She is looking at different feed types; she has made some changes, weight gain WILL NOT happen over night. I do not care what anyone thinks, I loaned a horse that due to various reasons had lost a lot of condition and it takes MONTHs to get back, if you want the weight gain to be sensible and healthy.

I do not know her personally, but what has come across in her posts if you actually read them is that she is trying. She obviously cares otherwise she wouldnt have bothered to seek out advice.

Plenty of people have posted on HHO over the last few months worried about there own ponies dropping condition, we have had a rubbish winter, grazing has been bad everywhere and I know loads of people that have had issues keeping weight on poor doers.

Jadey has recognised a problem before its got any worse. She is attempting to solve those problems.

The RSPCA is aware; we know this from previous posts so Im sure they will keep an eye to mare so no one needs worry too much.

If we continue to judge and attack young and inexperienced horse owners they will not come here for advice. simple. 
If people do not feel they can ask for help, because they fear they will be attacked/judged, then they will simply continue in ignorance, and then we really will have horses deaths on our consciences.


These comments are not directed at anyone, just my thoughts on the matter


----------



## guccigivi2001 (24 March 2010)

after reading further information, im very pleased for you to come here and ask for advice, a lot of people can be very judgemental and have been very harsh with regards to you and your mare. i would definitley say that the mare is in poor condition, and this is a very big learning curve for you, i can see exactly where youre coming from as my (first) horse, 7 when we bought her, was in this way when we took her on. i understand its difficult with little knowledge behind you and little financial support, but the vet need to check her over, take a blood test and so on, she needs her teeth doing and no work at all. your vet will be happy to give you advice, and it will probably be a bit more than we can give you as he will see her in the flesh, so it important you listen to him. its also importamnt that she ahs plenty of warm, water prrof rugs, haylage and food, if you give spillers or anothe rfeed company a phone call theyre often happy to give advice on products and feed, and if all goes well then you will definitley have a friend for life. shes not exactly a golden oldy so remember to be prepared for underlying issues as to why she could be like this
i really wish you guys the best of luck, im sure she will be ok and i think you must be incredibly brave to come here for advice, the comments from some people have been extraordinarily unhelpful in every way imaginable so i do urge you to ignore these and listen to the people who mean well and are trying to help you =]
xx


----------



## rushyj (24 March 2010)

Beautifully put from lexibell and guccigivi2001...... all anyone is trying to do is help...


----------

